# This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam



## protectionist

IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.

http://www.policymic.com/articles/7...ve-become-the-first-in-the-world-to-ban-islam


----------



## Coyote

Martin Niemöller

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
Because I was not a Socialist. 

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-- 
Because I was not a Trade Unionist. 

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out-- 
Because I was not a Jew. 

Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## Godboy

Jeez, what do you have to do in order to become the most despised group in a fucking place like Angola? Nice work Islam. That religion has quite the knack for making friends across the globe.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.



What a WASTE of a perfectly good thread post.


----------



## protectionist

Godboy said:


> Jeez, what do you have to do in order to become the most despised group in a fucking place like Angola? Nice work Islam. That religion has quite the knack for making friends across the globe.



I agree with you completely, only with the one point that I don't consider Islam a religion.


----------



## Chuckt

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.



I would agree with you except for the fact that they do their share of liquidating people who aren't of their faith.


----------



## Katzndogz

Russia has banned the building of new mosques too.   We can only hope it spreads.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

protectionist said:


> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic



Sounds like a great place for you. When are you moving?


----------



## Katzndogz

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.



First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.

See I fixed it for you.


----------



## Bloodrock44

protectionist said:


> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic



Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?


----------



## Mojo2

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.



Uh, the Muslims were PART of the Nazi effort to kill Jews in WWII and that was when Niemoller was alive, Yes?

In fact, the German anti-Nazi theologian was referring to the Nazis when he said these words. No?

How very cute of you to turn his statement around to defend those he used these same words to condemn.

Very clever.


----------



## Mojo2

Bloodrock44 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
Click to expand...


Isn't it MORE like: Which religion's followers will be next to fly airliners into our skyscrapers?


----------



## Coyote

Katzndogz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
Click to expand...


No you didn't.

You just bastardized a very eloquent speech to suit your own bigotry.


----------



## Vox

Coyote said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You just bastardized a very eloquent speech to suit your own bigotry.
Click to expand...


except it did not apply to this particular instance 

in the original it was not "socialists" it was "social-democrats" - that is a huge difference. (And they did come for social democrats., in reality)
And right after them it was Catholics, not trade-Unionists.


----------



## Coyote

Vox said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You just bastardized a very eloquent speech to suit your own bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except it did not apply to this particular instance
> 
> in the original it was not "socialists" it was "social-democrats" - that is a huge difference. (And they did come for social democrats., in reality)
> And right after them it was Catholics, not trade-Unionists.
Click to expand...


I've looked it up, and found several different versions.  But whichever is accurate - the sentiment is the same.

Don't you think?


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great place for you. When are you moving?
Click to expand...


Why would it be a great place for me ?  Clarification requested.


----------



## Vox

Coyote said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You just bastardized a very eloquent speech to suit your own bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except it did not apply to this particular instance
> 
> in the original it was not "socialists" it was "social-democrats" - that is a huge difference. (And they did come for social democrats., in reality)
> And right after them it was Catholics, not trade-Unionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've looked it up, and found several different versions.  But whichever is accurate - the sentiment is the same.
> 
> Don't you think?
Click to expand...


I generally agree with the sentiment.
And I have personally provided the quote several times myself.

However, if Angola is not a socialist country anymore ( and I think it stopped after the soviet money dried out) there is no imminent danger - because there is no totalitarian regime in place to proceed with the order of bans.

It might be a local specific ruling due to local specific targets. Militant Islam is flourishing in Africa, even if it is more north and east from Angola ( too lazy to explore the socioeconomic status of the closest neighbors, except South Africa).


----------



## protectionist

Bloodrock44 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
Click to expand...


Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.


----------



## protectionist

Vox said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> except it did not apply to this particular instance
> 
> in the original it was not "socialists" it was "social-democrats" - that is a huge difference. (And they did come for social democrats., in reality)
> And right after them it was Catholics, not trade-Unionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked it up, and found several different versions.  But whichever is accurate - the sentiment is the same.
> 
> Don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally agree with the sentiment.
> And I have personally provided the quote several times myself.
> 
> However, if Angola is not a socialist country anymore ( and I think it stopped after the soviet money dried out) there is no imminent danger - because there is no totalitarian regime in place to proceed with the order of bans.
> 
> It might be a local specific ruling due to local specific targets. Militant Islam is flourishing in Africa, even if it is more north and east from Angola ( too lazy to explore the socioeconomic status of the closest neighbors, except South Africa).
Click to expand...


Do you always dispute facts, even when they are accompanied by photographs ? (in this case heavy equipment destroying the mosques)  Try clicking the OP link.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts


----------



## Vox

protectionist said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked it up, and found several different versions.  But whichever is accurate - the sentiment is the same.
> 
> Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally agree with the sentiment.
> And I have personally provided the quote several times myself.
> 
> However, if Angola is not a socialist country anymore ( and I think it stopped after the soviet money dried out) there is no imminent danger - because there is no totalitarian regime in place to proceed with the order of bans.
> 
> It might be a local specific ruling due to local specific targets. Militant Islam is flourishing in Africa, even if it is more north and east from Angola ( too lazy to explore the socioeconomic status of the closest neighbors, except South Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you always dispute facts, even when they are accompanied by photographs ? (in this case heavy equipment destroying the mosques)  Try clicking the OP link.
Click to expand...


WTF?


----------



## Coyote

Vox said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally agree with the sentiment.
> And I have personally provided the quote several times myself.
> 
> However, if Angola is not a socialist country anymore ( and I think it stopped after the soviet money dried out) there is no imminent danger - because there is no totalitarian regime in place to proceed with the order of bans.
> 
> It might be a local specific ruling due to local specific targets. Militant Islam is flourishing in Africa, even if it is more north and east from Angola ( too lazy to explore the socioeconomic status of the closest neighbors, except South Africa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you always dispute facts, even when they are accompanied by photographs ? (in this case heavy equipment destroying the mosques)  Try clicking the OP link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
Click to expand...


C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.


----------



## Coyote

Bloodrock44 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.
Click to expand...


I'm trying to be a good girl here and give him the benefit of tempororary insanity


----------



## Chuckt

protectionist said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques. Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion. Didn't you know that ? When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
Click to expand...


 Then what is it?


----------



## Kondor3

Katzndogz said:


> _Russia has banned the building of new mosques too.   We can only hope it spreads._


Well, in the City of Moscow, anyway. Sure to get that mayor re-elected.


----------



## Wildman

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and t*here was no one left to speak for me.*



a muslime ?


----------



## Kondor3

Bloodrock44 said:


> "..._He has decreed Islam is not a religion_..."


As unpopular as this is going to be...

Whoever the hell he is, he may have a point.

Many folks (_myself included_) have long-since reached the conclusion that Islam is part Religion, part Legal System, part Political System, and part Cultural Umbrella.

That doesn't mean that this is truly so, nor that we should be in any kind of fire-engine rush to ban it or kick 'em all out or something.

But it does mean that we need to keep talking about it without the blinkers on, inside or outside a Constitutional framework...

It also means that we should probably keep a watchful eye on Islam in our midst, given that some substantive and logical argument can be made that it is actually a hybrid, and that it manifests aggressive and most *UN*-Godly agendas from time to time...

No need to be paranoid or to get radical just yet, but we DO need to continue to have that conversation, because we ARE dealing with something different than its peer-religions...

We also need to muster the courage to make and examine such a suggestion...

Or so it seems to this observer...


----------



## Wildman

Chuckt said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion. Didn't you know that ? When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then what is it?*
Click to expand...


personally i would call it a blood cult


----------



## Indofred

protectionist said:


> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic



How do you feel about Muslims who knock down churches?


----------



## Tank

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.


Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you


----------



## Kondor3

Tank said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
Click to expand...

Ouch.

There may be a kernel of truth in such an observation.


----------



## Coyote

Kondor3 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> There may be a kernel of truth in such an observation.
Click to expand...


No.

That kernel of "truth" is the fallacy that leads to genocide.


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> There may be a kernel of truth in such an observation.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> That kernel of "truth" is the fallacy that leads to genocide.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.

It is not 'inappropriate' or 'immoral' or 'unfair' to point out the highly intolerant nature of Islam as it relates to other religions, when interpretations of its precepts are left in the hands of modern-day Islamic Fundamentalists.

We need look no further than the constant and ongoing persecution of Coptic Christians in Egypt or the staggering intolerance of Saudi Arabia for other religions, or simply review some of the earliest Islamic writings which launched its Age of Conquest, in order to understand that - while The West, and the US - extend a high degree of tolerance for religions of all kinds - that this tolerance is not reciprocated to the same extent by many of the nations dominated by Islam.

By and large, the tolerance extended by The West is NOT reciprocated by Islam.

That's a little too one-side for my liking, or that of a great many other folks, I'll wager.

And it's no 'bad thing' to say so.

Indeed... hiding our heads in the sand about such things is an early step along the road to collective suicide in The West.

Many of our colleagues in the UK can attest to the undermining effect of Islam when it is granted such tolerance, without demanding an equal reciprocating accommodation.


----------



## Coyote

Islam is a religion like any other.

It's as diverse as any other.

Islam in the west is of western culture.




People are individuals.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Doesn't matter.  We are a tolerant nation by our Constitution, and that has not changed.  Should Muslim radicals disturb our peace, as they have done, we handle it as a criminal not religious matter.


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> _Islam is a religion like any other..._


I do not recall Jesus of Nazareth nor Guatama Buddha teaching that it was OK to kill in the name of God, or to defend other co-religionists, or to advance the cause of The Faith; embedding such commentaries directly within their sacred writings; or to lie to Unbelievers; or to practice polygamy, or a hundred other most *UN*-godly teachings.



> "..._Islam in the west is of western culture_..."


Rubbish. It is merely an Arabic belief-system transplanted (most imperfectly) into The West; as a latter-day and largely *UN*-welcome development.


----------



## Coyote

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Islam is a religion like any other..._
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall Jesus of Nazareth nor Guatama Buddha teaching that it was OK to kill in the name of God, or to defend other co-religionists, or to advance the cause of The Faith; embedding such commentaries directly within their sacred writings; or to lie to Unbelievers; or to practice polygamy, or a hundred other most *UN*-godly teachings.
Click to expand...


Yet they do.  Actions speak louder then words.

And, words, in the OT, condone violence.



> "..._Islam in the west is of western culture_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. It is merely an Arabic belief-system transplanted (most imperfectly) into The West; as a latter-day and largely *UN*-welcome development.
Click to expand...


Not rubbish.  Islam, in western cultures is of western cultures.  Judaism and Christianity are Middle Eastern religions - brutal cultures.  It didn't stay there.  You see what I mean?


----------



## Kondor3

JakeStarkey said:


> _Doesn't matter. We are a tolerant nation by our Constitution, and that has not changed.  Should Muslim radicals disturb our peace, as they have done, we handle it as a criminal not religious matter._


Disagree that it doesn't matter. Agree that we will continue to treat it under the terms of the Constitution until (and if) it becomes clear that it needs to be treated otherwise. We are not there yet, but we should continue to keep our eyes open, because we are dealing with an alien and largely incompatible hybrid belief system that may cause us considerable difficulty in the coming years.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
Click to expand...


You mean the 400+ "facts" that I presented in the Islamization Quiz ?  Nope.  I won't get tripped up by them. Not at all.  And I suppose you won't either - since you know absolutely nothing about them, right ?


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the 400+ "facts" that I presented in the Islamization Quiz ?  Nope.  I won't get tripped up by them. Not at all.  And I suppose you won't either - since you know absolutely nothing about them, right ?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you confuse paranoid ideology with facts.

I don't think I can help you there.


----------



## protectionist

Bloodrock44 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.
Click to expand...


Most people around the world decree it's not a religion.  Anyone who thinks it is, has a bridge in Brooklyn waiting to be sold to them.


----------



## Coyote

Kondor3 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Doesn't matter. We are a tolerant nation by our Constitution, and that has not changed.  Should Muslim radicals disturb our peace, as they have done, we handle it as a criminal not religious matter._
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree that it doesn't matter. Agree that we will continue to treat it under the terms of the Constitution until (and if) it becomes clear that it needs to be treated otherwise. We are not there yet, but we should continue to keep our eyes open, because we are dealing with an alien and largely incompatible hybrid belief system that may cause us considerable difficulty in the coming years.
Click to expand...


Our constitution has prevented a Christian majority from forcing religious law on us - I trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good girl here and give him the benefit of tempororary insanity
Click to expand...


I'm trying to be a good guy here and give you all the benefit of temporary stupidity.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people around the world decree it's not a religion.  Anyone who thinks it is, has a bridge in Brooklyn waiting to be sold to them.
Click to expand...


What "most people"?


----------



## protectionist

Chuckt said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion. Didn't you know that ? When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?
Click to expand...


It's a scam, masquerading as a religion.   It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.

The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.

And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good girl here and give him the benefit of tempororary insanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good guy here and give you all the benefit of temporary stupidity.
Click to expand...


Your posting history indicates an inability on your part discern stupidity from wisdom.  I strongly recommend you hold on to your benefits for the time being and use them to advance your own education.


----------



## protectionist

Indofred said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Muslims who knock down churches?
Click to expand...


Muslims will be Muslims.


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Islam is a religion like any other..._
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall Jesus of Nazareth nor Guatama Buddha teaching that it was OK to kill in the name of God, or to defend other co-religionists, or to advance the cause of The Faith; embedding such commentaries directly within their sacred writings; or to lie to Unbelievers; or to practice polygamy, or a hundred other most *UN*-godly teachings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they do.  Actions speak louder then words.
Click to expand...

Oh, hell, I'm the first one to admit that Christianity has probably been responsible for more deaths than Islam and the rest combined, when you add 'em all up.

But the teachings of Jesus and the New Testament are designed to supersede the teachings found in the Old, with the Old tagging along as cultural-historical background piece and as a catch-all for dealing with anything not covered in the New.

The New is supposed to override the Old every time.

Jesus taught 'Love Thy Neighbor' and 'Turn the Other Cheek'.

By comparison, Muhammed's hands are soaked in the blood of thousands.

When a Christian kills, he does so in DIRECT CONTRAVENTION to the teachings of his Founder.

When a Muslim kills, he oftentimes does so IN OBEDIENCE to the teachings of his Founder.

Big frigging difference.

Also, when Christianity gets too far out of whack, the core teachings of its Founder act as a Reset Button, to begin to stop the insanity, and to bring the Faithful back into the Center.

Given that a Muslim is oftentimes obeying his Founder when he kills, there IS no such Reset Button within Islam.

The only reason why Islam has not been killing in large numbers is because they have been under the European colonial and imperial heel for some centuries and unable to behave the way they used to behave.

With the colonial and imperial masters now gone and having skeddadled back to Europe, and with Islam slowly re-awakening and re-arming and re-politicizing, that Time of Killing is coming again... we are seeing the beginnings of such a religiously-motivated culture clash.

Crusade and Jihad, Round 2, is not an impossibility, within the next 100 years, in this modern-day age of instantaneous communications and high-speed mass travel.

God forbid.

But we in The West DO need to keep history in mind, and the intentions and motivations of our potential Adversaries in mind, as some of them attempt to settle-in amongst us.

Islam-at-large has been responsible for a great deal of political unrest and terrorism within the past few decades, with no end in sight.

We would be fools to deny such a modern legacy or to ignore it or pretend it doesn't exist.

Because it does.



> "..._Islam, in western cultures is of western cultures_..."


I withdraw my 'rubbish' observation.

And replace it with 'horseshit'.

You're not fooling anybody with *THAT* observation.


----------



## Mojo2

Coyote said:


> Islam is a religion like any other.



Why the false modesty? Everyone knows Islam is a government, a religion and a culture all in one. No other religion is so constructed. Oh, and it's cancerous growth appears unstoppable. So, it is certainly NOT like any other religion.



Coyote said:


> It's as diverse as any other.



So?




Coyote said:


> Islam in the west is of western culture.



And the Mullahs would try to preserve that culture just as long as THEY are calling the shots in a Muslim America of the future. No?




Coyote said:


> People are individuals.



After studying the concept of Communist totalitarianism is that one of the things you guys decided to change this time around?

Recognize that people are individuals.

"His name is Robert Paulson."


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Islam is a religion like any other.
> 
> It's as diverse as any other.
> 
> Islam in the west is of western culture.



Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn ?


----------



## Coyote

Mojo2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion like any other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the false modesty? Everyone knows Islam is a government, a religion and a culture all in one. No other religion is so constructed. Oh, and it's cancerous growth appears unstoppable. So, it is certainly NOT like any other religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's as diverse as any other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam in the west is of western culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Mullahs would try to preserve that culture just as long as THEY are calling the shots in a Muslim America of the future. No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After studying the concept of Communist totalitarianism is that one of the things you guys decided to change this time around?
> 
> Recognize that people are individuals.
> 
> "His name is Robert Paulson."
Click to expand...


Who's "everyone"?


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Bloodrock that has a problem with "the basics" but...what the hell...don't get tripped up by the facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 400+ "facts" that I presented in the Islamization Quiz ?  Nope.  I won't get tripped up by them. Not at all.  And I suppose you won't either - since you know absolutely nothing about them, right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you confuse paranoid ideology with facts.
> 
> I don't think I can help you there.
Click to expand...


No, I'm talking about facts, as the 400+ items in the Islamization Quiz are.  And you can't comment on them, because you're clueless about them.


----------



## Coyote

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall Jesus of Nazareth nor Guatama Buddha teaching that it was OK to kill in the name of God, or to defend other co-religionists, or to advance the cause of The Faith; embedding such commentaries directly within their sacred writings; or to lie to Unbelievers; or to practice polygamy, or a hundred other most *UN*-godly teachings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do.  Actions speak louder then words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, hell, I'm the first one to admit that Christianity has probably been responsible for more deaths than Islam and the rest combined, when you add 'em all up.
> 
> But the teachings of Jesus and the New Testament are designed to supersede the teachings found in the Old, with the Old tagging along as cultural-historical background piece and as a catch-all for dealing with anything not covered in the New.
> 
> The New is supposed to override the Old every time.
> 
> Jesus taught 'Love Thy Neighbor' and 'Turn the Other Cheek'.
> 
> By comparison, Muhammed's hands are soaked in the blood of thousands.
> 
> When a Christian kills, he does so in DIRECT CONTRAVENTION to the teachings of his Founder.
> 
> When a Muslim kills, he oftentimes does so IN OBEDIENCE to the teachings of his Founder.
> 
> Big frigging difference.
> 
> Also, when Christianity gets too far out of whack, the core teachings of its Founder act as a Reset Button, to begin to stop the insanity, and to bring the Faithful back into the Center.
> 
> Given that a Muslim is oftentimes obeying his Founder when he kills, there IS no such Reset Button within Islam.
> 
> The only reason why Islam has not been killing in large numbers is because they have been under the European colonial and imperial heel for some centuries and unable to behave the way they used to behave.
> 
> With the colonial and imperial masters now gone and having skeddadled back to Europe, and with Islam slowly re-awakening and re-arming and re-politicizing, that Time of Killing is coming again... we are seeing the beginnings of such a religiously-motivated culture clash.
> 
> Crusade and Jihad, Round 2, is not an impossibility, within the next 100 years, in this modern-day age of instantaneous communications and high-speed mass travel.
> 
> God forbid.
> 
> But we in The West DO need to keep history in mind, and the intentions and motivations of our potential Adversaries in mind, as some of them attempt to settle-in amongst us.
> 
> Islam-at-large has been responsible for a great deal of political unrest and terrorism within the past few decades, with no end in sight.
> 
> We would be fools to deny such a modern legacy or to ignore it or pretend it doesn't exist.
> 
> Because it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Islam, in western cultures is of western cultures_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I withdraw my 'rubbish' observation.
> 
> And replace it with 'horseshit'.
> 
> You're not fooling anybody with *THAT* observation.
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to fool anyone.  I'm pointing out that Muslims in Western cultures are of western cultures.  I don't know of any American Muslims who want to impost strict shariah law on the nation or who feel that Shariah should overrule the Constitution.  Do you?


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Doesn't matter. We are a tolerant nation by our Constitution, and that has not changed.  Should Muslim radicals disturb our peace, as they have done, we handle it as a criminal not religious matter._
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree that it doesn't matter. Agree that we will continue to treat it under the terms of the Constitution until (and if) it becomes clear that it needs to be treated otherwise. We are not there yet, but we should continue to keep our eyes open, because we are dealing with an alien and largely incompatible hybrid belief system that may cause us considerable difficulty in the coming years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our constitution has prevented a Christian majority from forcing religious law on us - I trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law
Click to expand...


And what gives you reason to extend that trust ? (when you don't even know what you're talking about)


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 400+ "facts" that I presented in the Islamization Quiz ?  Nope.  I won't get tripped up by them. Not at all.  And I suppose you won't either - since you know absolutely nothing about them, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you confuse paranoid ideology with facts.
> 
> I don't think I can help you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm talking about facts, as the 400+ items in the Islamization Quiz are.  And you can't comment on them, because you're clueless about them.
Click to expand...


Considering you've never linked to this so-called "Islaminazation quiz" or it's "400+" facts, I can't comment on them.

On the other hand, I'm well aware of facts.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Coyote. He has decreed Islam is not a religion and we are the nuts for not believing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people around the world decree it's not a religion.  Anyone who thinks it is, has a bridge in Brooklyn waiting to be sold to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "most people"?
Click to expand...


What's the matter ?  You don't know the meaning of the word "most".  It means >> more than half.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree that it doesn't matter. Agree that we will continue to treat it under the terms of the Constitution until (and if) it becomes clear that it needs to be treated otherwise. We are not there yet, but we should continue to keep our eyes open, because we are dealing with an alien and largely incompatible hybrid belief system that may cause us considerable difficulty in the coming years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our constitution has prevented a Christian majority from forcing religious law on us - I trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what gives you reason to extend that trust ? (when you don't even know what you're talking about)
Click to expand...


Simple logic.

If a well supported and financed majority is unable to over rule the constitution and impose it's version of religion on the populace - what makes you think a tiny minority can?

Seriously...you need to look at facts here.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people around the world decree it's not a religion.  Anyone who thinks it is, has a bridge in Brooklyn waiting to be sold to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "most people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter ?  You don't know the meaning of the word "most".  It means >> more than half.
Click to expand...


What "most people"?

It's a simple question dude.  Not rocket science.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good girl here and give him the benefit of tempororary insanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good guy here and give you all the benefit of temporary stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posting history indicates an inability on your part discern stupidity from wisdom.  I strongly recommend you hold on to your benefits for the time being and use them to advance your own education.
Click to expand...


My education about Islam and Islamization is from 12 year of study in 25 books and thousands of their footnoted source reports.  And you, who got a ZERO on the Islamization Quiz, compared to me, on this subject, you are just being born.


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good guy here and give you all the benefit of temporary stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting history indicates an inability on your part discern stupidity from wisdom.  I strongly recommend you hold on to your benefits for the time being and use them to advance your own education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My education about Islam and Islamization is from 12 year of study in 25 books and thousands of their footnoted source reports.  And you, who got a ZERO on the Islamization Quiz, compared to me, on this subject, you are just being born.
Click to expand...


What Islamization quiz?


----------



## Mojo2

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall Jesus of Nazareth nor Guatama Buddha teaching that it was OK to kill in the name of God, or to defend other co-religionists, or to advance the cause of The Faith; embedding such commentaries directly within their sacred writings; or to lie to Unbelievers; or to practice polygamy, or a hundred other most *UN*-godly teachings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do.  Actions speak louder then words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, hell, I'm the first one to admit that Christianity has probably been responsible for more deaths than Islam and the rest combined, when you add 'em all up.
> 
> But the teachings of Jesus and the New Testament are designed to supersede the teachings found in the Old, with the Old tagging along as cultural-historical background piece and as a catch-all for dealing with anything not covered in the New.
> 
> The New is supposed to override the Old every time.
> 
> Jesus taught 'Love Thy Neighbor' and 'Turn the Other Cheek'.
> 
> By comparison, Muhammed's hands are soaked in the blood of thousands.
> 
> When a Christian kills, he does so in DIRECT CONTRAVENTION to the teachings of his Founder.
> 
> When a Muslim kills, he oftentimes does so IN OBEDIENCE to the teachings of his Founder.
> 
> Big frigging difference.
> 
> Also, when Christianity gets too far out of whack, the core teachings of its Founder act as a Reset Button, to begin to stop the insanity, and to bring the Faithful back into the Center.
> 
> Given that a Muslim is oftentimes obeying his Founder when he kills, there IS no such Reset Button within Islam.
> 
> The only reason why Islam has not been killing in large numbers is because they have been under the European colonial and imperial heel for some centuries and unable to behave the way they used to behave.
> 
> With the colonial and imperial masters now gone and having skeddadled back to Europe, and with Islam slowly re-awakening and re-arming and re-politicizing, that Time of Killing is coming again... we are seeing the beginnings of such a religiously-motivated culture clash.
> 
> Crusade and Jihad, Round 2, is not an impossibility, within the next 100 years, in this modern-day age of instantaneous communications and high-speed mass travel.
> 
> God forbid.
> 
> But we in The West DO need to keep history in mind, and the intentions and motivations of our potential Adversaries in mind, as some of them attempt to settle-in amongst us.
> 
> Islam-at-large has been responsible for a great deal of political unrest and terrorism within the past few decades, with no end in sight.
> 
> We would be fools to deny such a modern legacy or to ignore it or pretend it doesn't exist.
> 
> Because it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Islam, in western cultures is of western cultures_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I withdraw my 'rubbish' observation.
> 
> And replace it with 'horseshit'.
> 
> You're not fooling anybody with *THAT* observation.
Click to expand...


I'm quoting your fine post so more people might have a chance to read it!


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> "..._I'm not trying to fool anyone. I'm pointing out that Muslims in Western cultures are of western cultures_..."


No. They are first- and second-gen immigrants residing in lands which historically distrust and despise their belief-system and its attendant law and politics and cultural impositions, and who do not integrate well or mainstream with their new host-cultures and societies.



> "..._I don't know of any American Muslims who want to impost strict shariah law on the nation or who feel that Shariah should overrule the Constitution. Do you?_"


Nope. Not until they have 'numbers' on their side, anyway. The Europeans are a little ahead of us with such experiences, and can tell us a different story.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Chuckt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you except for the fact that they do their share of liquidating people who aren't of their faith.
Click to expand...


Ignorant, hateful nonsense. 

There is nothing in Islamic religious doctrine or dogma that sanctions liquidating anyone.


----------



## Coyote

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._I'm not trying to fool anyone. I'm pointing out that Muslims in Western cultures are of western cultures_..."
> 
> 
> 
> No. They are first- and second-gen immigrants residing in lands which historically distrust and despise their belief-system and its attendant law and politics and cultural impositions, and who do not integrate well or mainstream with their new host-cultures and societies.
Click to expand...


Bull.  Muslims were part of our nation from it's founding.



> "..._I don't know of any American Muslims who want to impost strict shariah law on the nation or who feel that Shariah should overrule the Constitution. Do you?_"
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not until they have 'numbers' on their side, anyway. The Europeans are a little ahead of us with such experiences, and can tell us a different story.
Click to expand...


Again.  There are none that seek to impose such over the constitution.  All you can do is provide conjecture.

Even Europe is not under "Shariah law".


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> I don't know of any American Muslims who want to impost strict shariah law on the nation or who feel that Shariah should overrule the Constitution.  Do you?



HA HA HA HA!!  Oh man, can you believe this ?  Pheeeeww!!  You have a lot of nerve being in this thread, coyote. You KNOW NOTHING about what is going on in America, with respect to Islam, Islamization, and terrorism.  OR, you're just lying in a very ludicrous way.

This is so inane I feel silly even answering it, but oh well.  The Muslim Brotherhood 22 years ago, decreed a state of war against America, and all western Civilization.  It 's called* the Explanatory Memorandum.*

It was revealed in the Brotherhood's 1991 Explanatory Memorandum...for North America, discovered by the FBI in 2005, and declassified in the Holy Land Foundation, Hamas terrorist funding trial in 2007 & 2008.

The key words from it are :

_"The process of settlement [of Islam in the United States] is a "Civilization-Jihadist" process with all that the word means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood in North America] must understand that all their work in America is a kind of *grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization* from within and "sabotaging" their miserable house by their hands, and the hands of the believers so that it is eliminated, *and Allah's religion is made victorious over all religions*."
_
Mohamed Akram, _"An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America"_ May 22, 1991, Government Exhibit 003-0085, United States vs. Holy Land Foundation, et al. 7 (21).

If anybody would be lame enough to try to refute this, the US Justice Dept. is the source of the information, and they will back it up. So will the 5 or 6 Muslim Brotherhood leaders convicted in the trial, and now rotting in prison, for the rest of their lives.

Your most correct words were >>  _"I don't know..._"  well, that's because you haven't done the homework.  You simply haven't read the books and the reports, for years and years.  You haven't paid the dues.

And if you'd like to know who the bad guys are, here's a pretty sizable sample of them, as defined by the US Justice Dept. >>

Muslim Brotherhood front groups in America

       CAIR, ISNA, MAS, MSA, ICNA, FCNA, MAYA, AEF, UASR, IAP, BMI, IIIT, IMANA, AMSE, ICNA, Islamic Institute, AMC, AMF, Success Foundation, GSISS AKA Cordoba University, NAIF, IIFTIKHAR, AMSS, TIAA, IRO, African Muslim Agency, Safa Trust, SAAR Foundation, MMCT, Dar El-Eiman USA, ADAMS, IANA, GRF, MWL, MYNA, HHT, Islamic Academy of Florida, Fairfax Institute, AMT, IIFSO, AMCE, AMAFVAC, CISNA, Isalmic Media Foundation, et al

Then, after this you have the violent Muslim jihadists (al Qaeda, Al-Shabbab, loners - ex Boston Bombers, etc)


----------



## jasonnfree

Katzndogz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
Click to expand...


You just changed things around to suit your philosopy.   In the original it sez they came for the socialists and unions.   Which political party  on this board has an intense hatred for socialists and unions?


----------



## Kondor3

Mojo2 said:


> "..._I'm quoting your fine post so more people might have a chance to read it!_"


Thanks. It wasn't my best-ever presentation of such concepts, but it wasn't too bad, for a quick snapshot piece.

This 'Full Equivalency' mentality is suicidal to Western interests, in light of the long-range intentions and manifested behaviors of a reawakening Warrior Religion.

And it needs to be labeled as 'suicidal' every time that it bubbles back up to the surface.

Folks can make up their own minds, as to who is right, or closer to being right, or which approach is safest, under the circumstances.


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._I'm not trying to fool anyone. I'm pointing out that Muslims in Western cultures are of western cultures_..."
> 
> 
> 
> No. They are first- and second-gen immigrants residing in lands which historically distrust and despise their belief-system and its attendant law and politics and cultural impositions, and who do not integrate well or mainstream with their new host-cultures and societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Muslims were part of our nation from it's founding.
Click to expand...

As slaves, perhaps, sold to Euro-trash Slavers by Arab-trash Slavers and brutal half-Islamicized native tribesman willing to sell their neighbors and adversaries into slavery.

But Islam, at large, had virtually zero to do with the founding and growth of our nation, in any appreciable numbers; not so's you'd notice until very recent times.



> "..._Again. There are none that seek to impose such over the constitution.  All you can do is provide conjecture_..."


Yep. Conjecture. Based upon the debates recently (and still) raging in Europe. And based upon calls in Michigan and elsewhere to integrate Sharia into American law. And based upon initiatives in dozens of State Legislatures to ban it, explicitly or implicitly.



> "..._Even Europe is not under 'Shariah law'_".


Not yet. But they (Muslims) are trying; whenever they have packed a district or region with sufficient numbers so as to begin showing their true colors.


----------



## protectionist

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you except for the fact that they do their share of liquidating people who aren't of their faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorant, hateful nonsense.
> 
> There is nothing in Islamic religious doctrine or dogma that sanctions &#8216;liquidating&#8217; anyone.
Click to expand...


Obviously, YOU are the ignorant one.  Islamic doctrine is the Koran and Hadith, and they are both jam packed with verse after verse of advocacy of genocidal mass murder, which has resulted in just that of a monstrous 270 million people killed over 1400 years.  Liquidating non-Muslims is exactly the core of what Islam is.  To say _"There is nothing in Islamic religious doctrine or dogma that sanctions &#8216;liquidating&#8217; anyone"_ could be assessed as the most INCORRECT statement ever uttered in this forum.  Where on earth did you get such a notion ?


----------



## Tank

Islam = Nazis


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "most people"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter ?  You don't know the meaning of the word "most".  It means >> more than half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "most people"?  It's a simple question dude.  Not rocket science.
Click to expand...


So ?  You got your answer.  More than half the people of the world.  Are you asking for the names of all the 3.63 Billion + of them ?    Maybe I'll just give you a sample >>

http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/...d-as-a-religion-denied-religious-tax-status-2

Islam Is Not A Religion, It Is Foreign Law

Why Islam is Not a Religion > Rebecca Bynum

http://www.islam-watch.org/iw/aboutus.html

Islam Is Not A Religion, But A Dangerous Ideology | International

The Patriot Factor: Islam is NOT a Religion

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system. « Avid Editor's Insights

Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion -- Denied Religious Tax Status - Atlas Shrugs

http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina40811.htm

Islam and the Definition of Religion

Comments from Former Muslims - WikiIslam

Info on Islam: Islam is not a religion

Islam Is Not A Religion It Is A Cult


----------



## Mojo2

> *What are the Five Stages of Islamic Domination?*
> 
> 
> *Stage 1. Establish a Beachhead *
> 
> Population density 2% (US, Australia, Canada).
> 
> Muslims are conciliatory, deferential but request harmless special treatment (foot bath facilities, removal/elimination of that which is offensive to delicate Muslim sensibilities - like walking dogs near Mosques).
> 
> *Stage 2. Establish Outposts *
> 
> Population density 2% - 5% (UK, Germany, Denmark).
> 
> At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street
> 
> *Stage 3. Establish Sectional Control of Major Cities.*
> 
> Population density 5% - 10% (France, Sweden, Netherlands).
> 
> First comes the demand for halal food in supermarkets, and the blocking of streets for prayers; then comes the demand for self rule (within their ghettos) under Sharia. When Muslims approach 10% of the population the demands turn to lawlessness.
> 
> *Stage 4. Establish Regional Control.*
> 
> Population density 20% - 50%
> 
> After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues.
> 
> 
> *Stage 5. Total Control, Brutal Suppression, and Dhimmitude. *
> 
> Population density > 50%.
> 
> Unfettered persecution of non-believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and jizya, the tax placed on infidels.



What are the Five Stages of Islamic Domination? - Yahoo Answers


----------



## protectionist

So what country is going to be the second one to ban Islam ?  Perhaps Italy, where Islam is not recognized to be a religion, and is accordingly denied the tax status that religions get.

Or Israel maybe ?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic



Its the second largest religion in the world and one of the fastest growing.  Not too many countries will be banning it

List of religious populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Its the second largest religion in the world and one of the fastest growing.  Not too many countries will be banning it
> 
> List of religious populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thats sucks for the women


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

protectionist said:


> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic



After reading the story and the comments here I think the real reason was lost somewhere, Protectionist.  It was in response to the Wahhabists that had been beheading Christians there. Angola is 95% Christian.  Here is a link to the story that was emailed to me late last night and although I wasn't warned I will warn others the bottom of the story is a graphic photograph - be forwarned of that..  I will post a paragraph from the link so you can read the reason they did it without opening the link. Again a photo at very bottom of the story is graphic photo - christian girl beheaded - terrible sight. That is why they banned Islam in Angola...  they could no longer tolerate that kind of violence. - thanks, Jeri

[UPDATED] WOO HOO! African state of Angola bans Islam and will destroy all the mosques | BARE NAKED ISLAM

95% of Angolas population is Christian. A quarter belongs to Protestant churches founded during the colonial period, including congregational evangelical church.
This decisive action taken by the Angolan head of state is based on a desire to guard against the rise of the Wahhabi ideology that has created havoc, death and destruction in Africa and elsewhere. 

Clip from the link - full story inside link -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Indofred said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Muslims who knock down churches?
Click to expand...


Well from the articles coming out on Angola they aren't taking too kindly to it.  They don't like their Christian people being beheaded either so they banned it.  I doubt there is going to be a reformation.  I had to edit that last part.  - Jeri


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

protectionist said:


> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic



How exactly would banning Islam help our country? 

That's like banning guns as an answer to gun violence; you don't really solve anything and now, you have unarmed citizens who can no longer protect themselves. 

Furthermore, wouldn't you say that our constitution very specificity guarantees religious freedom? Aren't you pro-constitution or is that only when it suits you?

Banning a religion? How about banning Christianity because of sexual abuses by members of the churches that are propagating it? 

Kind of a very slippery slope once the government starts regulating religion. I hope that's never the case, because the day you become outnumbered, you're next.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kondor3 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Doesn't matter. We are a tolerant nation by our Constitution, and that has not changed.  Should Muslim radicals disturb our peace, as they have done, we handle it as a criminal not religious matter._
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree that it doesn't matter. Agree that we will continue to treat it under the terms of the Constitution until (and if) it becomes clear that it needs to be treated otherwise. We are not there yet, but we should continue to keep our eyes open, because we are dealing with an alien and largely incompatible hybrid belief system that may cause us considerable difficulty in the coming years.
Click to expand...


I agree on some of your points.  We should note that part of our far reactionary right has become "an alien largely incompatible hybrid belief system" with American values, but we won't allow it to "cause us considerable difficulty" either.


----------



## JakeStarkey

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree that it doesn't matter. Agree that we will continue to treat it under the terms of the Constitution until (and if) it becomes clear that it needs to be treated otherwise. We are not there yet, but we should continue to keep our eyes open, because we are dealing with an alien and largely incompatible hybrid belief system that may cause us considerable difficulty in the coming years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our constitution has prevented a Christian majority from forcing religious law on us - I trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what gives you reason to extend that trust ? (when you don't even know what you're talking about)
Click to expand...


Protectionism does not get to redefine American history and the Constitution.

Our trust is in the Constitution, not the delusions of a few far wing nut reactionary philosophy.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Angola denies reports on banning Islam*

Angola's government has denied it had banned Islam and closed mosques in the country, after media speculation that sparked outrage among Muslims worldwide.

"There is no war in Angola against Islam or any other religion," said Manuel Fernando, director of the National Institute for Religious Affairs, part of the ministry of culture,  onTuesday.

"There is no official position that targets the destruction or closure of places of worship, whichever they are." Fernando told AFP news agency.

David Ja, a spokesman for local Muslims, challenged the government's account and said that a number of mosques had already been closed.

But according to the ministry of culture, those closures were related to a lack of necessary land titles, building licenses or other official documents.

A witness in the province of Uige (Carmona) told Al Jazeera that the closed mosques were hastility built by expatriate communities from west and north Africa who needed a place to perform Friday prayers.

&#8220;It&#8217;s true that several mosques have been destroyed and others simply shut down in the last few months. Most of the mosques that were destroyed were built without government permission. Two authorised mosques in Luanda are still operating without a problem. I have not heard of any official decision to ban Islam or prohibit Muslim prayers in mosques.&#8221; Ahmed ould Taher told Al Jazeera.

Angola denies reports on banning Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Another fraudulent story - who makes up this crap? It must pay pretty well.


----------



## longknife

And hopefully not the last!!!


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the second largest religion in the world and one of the fastest growing.  Not too many countries will be banning it
> 
> List of religious populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


*Islam is not a religion. *
   It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim. 

Also, see the links in Post # 72.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the second largest religion in the world and one of the fastest growing.  Not too many countries will be banning it
> 
> List of religious populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not a religion.
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> Also, see the links in Post # 72.
Click to expand...



Sounds a lot like Christianity.  Doesn't change the fact that its a sanctioned religion here in the US and abroad.

Says here the story is a fraud.

Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the second largest religion in the world and one of the fastest growing.  Not too many countries will be banning it
> 
> List of religious populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a religion.
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> Also, see the links in Post # 72.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Christianity.  Doesn't change the fact that its a sanctioned religion here in the US and abroad.
> 
> Says here the story is a fraud.
> 
> Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English
Click to expand...


Sorry.  I'm busy now answering other posts.  Get back to you LATER.


----------



## Moonglow

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a religion.
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> Also, see the links in Post # 72.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Christianity.  Doesn't change the fact that its a sanctioned religion here in the US and abroad.
> 
> Says here the story is a fraud.
> 
> Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I'm busy now answering other posts.  Get back to you LATER.
Click to expand...


What's new?


----------



## protectionist

Mad_Cabbie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly would banning Islam help our country?
> 
> That's like banning guns as an answer to gun violence; you don't really solve anything and now, you have unarmed citizens who can no longer protect themselves.
> 
> Furthermore, wouldn't you say that our constitution very specificity guarantees religious freedom? Aren't you pro-constitution or is that only when it suits you?
> 
> Banning a religion? How about banning Christianity because of sexual abuses by members of the churches that are propagating it?
> 
> Kind of a very slippery slope once the government starts regulating religion. I hope that's never the case, because the day you become outnumbered, you're next.
Click to expand...


Sure would help if people would read the thread before they come tumbling in here, clueless to the progress of it.  

EARTH TO MADCABBIE:  See Post # 72 (Islam is not a religion)

Islam is ALREADY banned in America by the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause)  It just isn't being enforced, that's all.

No it's not like banning guns.  Islam being banned doesn't leave people disarmed and an enforcement of it would reduce terrorism and the thousands of instances of Islamization, by making it harder for the dozens of Muslim Brotherhood front groups to organize their Islamizations, and impose them on Americans.

Banning Christianity is another topic.  I trust you could find the Start New Thread button.

I'm "next".  "Next" what ?


----------



## protectionist

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our constitution has prevented a Christian majority from forcing religious law on us - I trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what gives you reason to extend that trust ? (when you don't even know what you're talking about)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protectionism does not get to redefine American history and the Constitution.
> 
> Our trust is in the Constitution, not the delusions of a few far wing nut reactionary philosophy.
Click to expand...


You changed the subject.  I wasn't asking her about American history or the Constitution, and I know I don't get to redefine them, nor did I ever purport to, so why are you bringing up these unattached, unrelated things ?

  What I was asking her was why she would _"trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law" _ (when a Muslim minority has ALREADY imposed Islam upon Americans innumerable times, and has been doing it for 22 years-examples > Lina Morales, footwashing basins, radio talk show hosts, Sum of All Fears, etc)

PS - if you believe in the Constitution then why aren't you calling for the enforcement of that Constitution's (Article 6, Section 2) ban on supremacism (ex-Islam) ?  (which it appears you're oblivious to)


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly would banning Islam help our country?
> 
> That's like banning guns as an answer to gun violence; you don't really solve anything and now, you have unarmed citizens who can no longer protect themselves.
> 
> Furthermore, wouldn't you say that our constitution very specificity guarantees religious freedom? Aren't you pro-constitution or is that only when it suits you?
> 
> Banning a religion? How about banning Christianity because of sexual abuses by members of the churches that are propagating it?
> 
> Kind of a very slippery slope once the government starts regulating religion. I hope that's never the case, because the day you become outnumbered, you're next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure would help if people would read the thread before they come tumbling in here, clueless to the progress of it.
> 
> EARTH TO MADCABBIE:  See Post # 72 (Islam is not a religion)
> 
> Islam is ALREADY banned in America by the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause)  It just isn't being enforced, that's all.
> 
> No it's not like banning guns.  Islam being banned doesn't leave people disarmed and an enforcement of it would reduce terrorism and the thousands of instances of Islamization, by making it harder for the dozens of Muslim Brotherhood front groups to organize their Islamizations, and impose them on Americans.
> 
> Banning Christianity is another topic.  I trust you could find the Start New Thread button.
> 
> I'm "next".  "Next" what ?
Click to expand...


I cant seem to find anything supporting your claim that Islam is banned in the US.  As a matter of fact such a law would go directly against the 1rst amendment.


----------



## protectionist

Sunni Man said:


> *Angola denies reports on banning Islam*
> 
> Angola's government has denied it had banned Islam and closed mosques in the country, after media speculation that sparked outrage among Muslims worldwide.
> 
> "There is no war in Angola against Islam or any other religion," said Manuel Fernando, director of the National Institute for Religious Affairs, part of the ministry of culture,  onTuesday.
> 
> "There is no official position that targets the destruction or closure of places of worship, whichever they are." Fernando told AFP news agency.
> 
> David Ja, a spokesman for local Muslims, challenged the government's account and said that a number of mosques had already been closed.
> 
> But according to the ministry of culture, those closures were related to a lack of necessary land titles, building licenses or other official documents.
> 
> A witness in the province of Uige (Carmona) told Al Jazeera that the closed mosques were hastility built by expatriate communities from west and north Africa who needed a place to perform Friday prayers.
> 
> Its true that several mosques have been destroyed and others simply shut down in the last few months. Most of the mosques that were destroyed were built without government permission. Two authorised mosques in Luanda are still operating without a problem. I have not heard of any official decision to ban Islam or prohibit Muslim prayers in mosques. Ahmed ould Taher told Al Jazeera.
> 
> Angola denies reports on banning Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English



So heavy equipment (bulldozers, payloaders, etc) go around demolishing minarets and mosques (not bothering any Christian churches), and Islam is not being banned, right ?
EARTH TO SUNNI MAN:  Anytime a new govt policy is made, there will ALWAYS be a politician or 2 who will deny it exists.   Be advised.  When they go around knocking down your mosques.....you've had it, brother.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the second largest religion in the world and one of the fastest growing.  Not too many countries will be banning it
> 
> List of religious populations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a religion.
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> Also, see the links in Post # 72.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Christianity.  Doesn't change the fact that its a sanctioned religion here in the US and abroad.
> 
> Says here the story is a fraud.
> 
> Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English
Click to expand...


1.  It doesn't sound anything like Christianity.  No religion, ideology, cult, or nation has ever come close to the horrific record of Islam's 270 million people killed, over 1400 years, and the lunatics are still out there doing it now, wheras Christianity quit it's evildoings centuries ago.

2.  Whether Islam is a sanctioned religion here in the US (not so in some other countries) or not, doesn't change the fact that it's simply NOT A RELIGION.  Religions are defined by their actions, not some vote-pandering suck-ups in Washington DC, or anywhere else.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.   Islam and its terrible Koran are a code of UNethics, which are unconstitutional in America, seditious, and in violation of numerous US laws.

3.  If they've been demolishing mosques (and they have) you can bet the story is not a fraud.  Anybody can say anything.  Proof is in the pudding (bulldozers).

4.  The link story does NOT say that ANGOLA denies the report of Islam being banned.  It says that ONE MAN says that, and he is not "ANGOLA".  In addition that one man's denial is challenged by Angolan Muslims who point to the many mosques that the govt has demolished.  Got it now ?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly would banning Islam help our country?
> 
> That's like banning guns as an answer to gun violence; you don't really solve anything and now, you have unarmed citizens who can no longer protect themselves.
> 
> Furthermore, wouldn't you say that our constitution very specificity guarantees religious freedom? Aren't you pro-constitution or is that only when it suits you?
> 
> Banning a religion? How about banning Christianity because of sexual abuses by members of the churches that are propagating it?
> 
> Kind of a very slippery slope once the government starts regulating religion. I hope that's never the case, because the day you become outnumbered, you're next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would help if people would read the thread before they come tumbling in here, clueless to the progress of it.
> 
> EARTH TO MADCABBIE:  See Post # 72 (Islam is not a religion)
> 
> Islam is ALREADY banned in America by the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause)  It just isn't being enforced, that's all.
> 
> No it's not like banning guns.  Islam being banned doesn't leave people disarmed and an enforcement of it would reduce terrorism and the thousands of instances of Islamization, by making it harder for the dozens of Muslim Brotherhood front groups to organize their Islamizations, and impose them on Americans.
> 
> Banning Christianity is another topic.  I trust you could find the Start New Thread button.
> 
> I'm "next".  "Next" what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find anything supporting your claim that Islam is banned in the US.  As a matter of fact such a law would go directly against the 1rst amendment.
Click to expand...


How strange that you can't find it (HA HA HA HA), when I've been posting it left and right IN THIS THREAD, over & over.  what's the matter ?  Lost your reading glasses today ?  I've probably posted alltogether in this forum (despite my being new here) over 100 times.
Well OK, Mr. NOT QUITE WITH IT.  Here is your law that bans Islam (and any other supremacist ideology as well)

US CONSTITUTION - Article 6, Section 2 (the Supremacy Clause)

_*"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land*; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."_

PS- Islam is also banned by virtue of US Codes 2384 & 2385.  Here THEY are.

18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy

_"If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."_

18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government

_"Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or
Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or
Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof&#8212;
Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
As used in this section, the terms &#8220;organizes&#8221; and &#8220;organize&#8221;, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons."_

PS -  Maybe you hadn't heard but there a whole lot of things that _"go directly against the 1st amendment"_  For example, in the 1st amendment's free speech category, we have slander, libel, perjury, sedition, conspiracy speech of various types, obscenity law, fighting words, inciting a riot, etc.  All examples of speech.  All ILLEGAL.  The 1st amendment, with its many exceptions, is the weakest part of the Constitution.  The supremacy clause, with zero exceptions, is the strongest. Also, since Islam is not a religion, it has no connection to the 1st amendment, other than being in total contradiction to it.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a religion.
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> Also, see the links in Post # 72.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Christianity.  Doesn't change the fact that its a sanctioned religion here in the US and abroad.
> 
> Says here the story is a fraud.
> 
> Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  It doesn't sound anything like Christianity.  No religion, ideology, cult, or nation has ever come close to the horrific record of Islam's 270 million people killed, over 1400 years, and the lunatics are still out there doing it now, wheras Christianity quit it's evildoings centuries ago.
> 
> 2.  Whether Islam is a sanctioned religion here in the US (not so in some other countries) or not, doesn't change the fact that it's simply NOT A RELIGION.  Religions are defined by their actions, not some vote-pandering suck-ups in Washington DC, or anywhere else.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.   Islam and its terrible Koran are a code of UNethics, which are unconstitutional in America, seditious, and in violation of numerous US laws.
> 
> 3.  If they've been demolishing mosques (and they have) you can bet the story is not a fraud.  Anybody can say anything.  Proof is in the pudding (bulldozers).
> 
> 4.  The link story does NOT say that ANGOLA denies the report of Islam being banned.  It says that ONE MAN says that, and he is not "ANGOLA".  In addition that one man's denial is challenged by Angolan Muslims who point to the many mosques that the govt has demolished.  Got it now ?
Click to expand...


!. Sorry man. Sounds exactly like Christianity to me.  I dont know if you can begin to estimate how many people have died because of Christianity being used to take over nations.  Christianity was the shock troop for imperialism if you read your history.

2. You said it was a banned religion. Are you moving the goal posts?  Your opinion that it is not a religion is just your opinion.  It fits within the definition of a religion under the 1rst amendment. 

3. I think thats just your take on it. Could it be possible the mosque was not sanctioned or they didn't pay taxes, fees, or had it properly inspected?  Why are other mosques still open?

4. That one man is the ambassador to the US from Angola. There is another man  Manuel Fernando, director of the National Institute for Religious Affairs that says the same thing.



> According to the ministry of culture, these closures were related to a lack of necessary land titles, building licenses or other official documents.



Angola denies banning Islam after outcry


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would help if people would read the thread before they come tumbling in here, clueless to the progress of it.
> 
> EARTH TO MADCABBIE:  See Post # 72 (Islam is not a religion)
> 
> Islam is ALREADY banned in America by the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause)  It just isn't being enforced, that's all.
> 
> No it's not like banning guns.  Islam being banned doesn't leave people disarmed and an enforcement of it would reduce terrorism and the thousands of instances of Islamization, by making it harder for the dozens of Muslim Brotherhood front groups to organize their Islamizations, and impose them on Americans.
> 
> Banning Christianity is another topic.  I trust you could find the Start New Thread button.
> 
> I'm "next".  "Next" what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find anything supporting your claim that Islam is banned in the US.  As a matter of fact such a law would go directly against the 1rst amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How strange that you can't find it (HA HA HA HA), when I've been posting it left and right IN THIS THREAD, over & over.  what's the matter ?  Lost your reading glasses today ?  I've probably posted alltogether in this forum (despite my being new here) over 100 times.
> Well OK, Mr. NOT QUITE WITH IT.  Here is your law that bans Islam (and any other supremacist ideology as well)
> 
> US CONSTITUTION - Article 6, Section 2 (the Supremacy Clause)
> 
> _*"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land*; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."_
> 
> PS- Islam is also banned by virtue of US Codes 2384 & 2385.  Here THEY are.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> 
> _"If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."_
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> 
> _"Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> As used in this section, the terms organizes and organize, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons."_
> 
> PS -  Maybe you hadn't heard but there a whole lot of things that _"go directly against the 1st amendment"_  For example, in the 1st amendment's free speech category, we have slander, libel, perjury, sedition, conspiracy speech of various types, obscenity law, fighting words, inciting a riot, etc.  All examples of speech.  All ILLEGAL.  The 1st amendment, with its many exceptions, is the weakest part of the Constitution.  The supremacy clause, with zero exceptions, is the strongest. Also, since Islam is not a religion, it has no connection to the 1st amendment, other than being in total contradiction to it.
Click to expand...


I am beginning to think you are seriously confused.  Can you make up your mind?  Where does it say Islam is banned?  The only thing I see is that the Federal government has the final word when it comes to law. 

18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
Did you notice it says *persons* and not religions? 

18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
Again please tell me where it states religions.

You keep saying Islam is not a religion in direct contradiction to the dictionary.  They pray to a god named Allah and have religious practices.

Religion:


> 1.
> the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods.


----------



## JakeStarkey

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what gives you reason to extend that trust ? (when you don't even know what you're talking about)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protectionism does not get to redefine American history and the Constitution.
> 
> Our trust is in the Constitution, not the delusions of a few far wing nut reactionary philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You changed the subject.  I wasn't asking her about American history or the Constitution, and I know I don't get to redefine them, nor did I ever purport to, so why are you bringing up these unattached, unrelated things ?
> 
> What I was asking her was why she would _"trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law" _ (when a Muslim minority has ALREADY imposed Islam upon Americans innumerable times, and has been doing it for 22 years-examples > Lina Morales, footwashing basins, radio talk show hosts, Sum of All Fears, etc)
> 
> PS - if you believe in the Constitution then why aren't you calling for the enforcement of that Constitution's (Article 6, Section 2) ban on supremacism (ex-Islam) ?  (which it appears you're oblivious to)
Click to expand...


Because your lack of understanding about American history and the Constitution undermines your arguments.

We will treat any problems as criminal secular matters, which is more than sufficient.  Nothing the Islamists are trying to do will be permitted that contradicts the Constitution.  Your interpretation of Article 6 Section 2 remains errant.

But since you believe in governmental supremacism, then you do not believe in Amendment X or and endorse the changes to it through Amendment IV.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Christianity.  Doesn't change the fact that its a sanctioned religion here in the US and abroad.
> 
> Says here the story is a fraud.
> 
> Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  It doesn't sound anything like Christianity.  No religion, ideology, cult, or nation has ever come close to the horrific record of Islam's 270 million people killed, over 1400 years, and the lunatics are still out there doing it now, wheras Christianity quit it's evildoings centuries ago.
> 
> 2.  Whether Islam is a sanctioned religion here in the US (not so in some other countries) or not, doesn't change the fact that it's simply NOT A RELIGION.  Religions are defined by their actions, not some vote-pandering suck-ups in Washington DC, or anywhere else.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.   Islam and its terrible Koran are a code of UNethics, which are unconstitutional in America, seditious, and in violation of numerous US laws.
> 
> 3.  If they've been demolishing mosques (and they have) you can bet the story is not a fraud.  Anybody can say anything.  Proof is in the pudding (bulldozers).
> 
> 4.  The link story does NOT say that ANGOLA denies the report of Islam being banned.  It says that ONE MAN says that, and he is not "ANGOLA".  In addition that one man's denial is challenged by Angolan Muslims who point to the many mosques that the govt has demolished.  Got it now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !. Sorry man. Sounds exactly like Christianity to me.  I dont know if you can begin to estimate how many people have died because of Christianity being used to take over nations.  Christianity was the shock troop for imperialism if you read your history.
> 
> 2. You said it was a banned religion. Are you moving the goal posts?  Your opinion that it is not a religion is just your opinion.  It fits within the definition of a religion under the 1rst amendment.
> 
> 3. I think thats just your take on it. Could it be possible the mosque was not sanctioned or they didn't pay taxes, fees, or had it properly inspected?  Why are other mosques still open?
> 
> 4. That one man is the ambassador to the US from Angola. There is another man  Manuel Fernando, director of the National Institute for Religious Affairs that says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ministry of culture, these closures were related to a lack of necessary land titles, building licenses or other official documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Angola denies banning Islam after outcry
Click to expand...


1. * FALSE!*  I've been hearing this dumb line for years. Christianity was not used to take over nations. Actually, the missionaries had nothing to do with imperialism.  All they did was spread religion.  The military guys (conquistadores, etc) were the imperialists seeking gold, wealth, land, and patriotism)

2.  The 1st amendment does not define religion.   As for goal posts, I don't know what you mean by that.

3.  What other mosques still open ?  If so, maybe they just haven't got to them yet.  Rome wasn't destroyed in a day.  

4.  One man. Two men.  HA HA. That'll be the day when I rest my case on what some politician says. You see mosques going down ?  You see Islam going down.


----------



## protectionist

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protectionism does not get to redefine American history and the Constitution.
> 
> Our trust is in the Constitution, not the delusions of a few far wing nut reactionary philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You changed the subject.  I wasn't asking her about American history or the Constitution, and I know I don't get to redefine them, nor did I ever purport to, so why are you bringing up these unattached, unrelated things ?
> 
> What I was asking her was why she would _"trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law" _ (when a Muslim minority has ALREADY imposed Islam upon Americans innumerable times, and has been doing it for 22 years-examples > Lina Morales, footwashing basins, radio talk show hosts, Sum of All Fears, etc)
> 
> PS - if you believe in the Constitution then why aren't you calling for the enforcement of that Constitution's (Article 6, Section 2) ban on supremacism (ex-Islam) ?  (which it appears you're oblivious to)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your lack of understanding about American history and the Constitution undermines your arguments.
> 
> We will treat any problems as criminal secular matters, which is more than sufficient.  Nothing the Islamists are trying to do will be permitted that contradicts the Constitution.  Your interpretation of Article 6 Section 2 remains errant.
> 
> But since you believe in governmental supremacism, then you do not believe in Amendment X or and endorse the changes to it through Amendment IV.
Click to expand...


*FALSE!*  And I might add that your attempt to appear erudite looks ridiculous.  Form is trumped by content, every time, and that's what you don't have here, right now.  YES, something the Islamists are trying to do that contradicts the Constitution (practice Islam), IS BEING PERMITTED.  Very much so.  With mosques and madrasses all over the country.  It's being permitted in violation of the Constitution's Supremacy Clause, as well as in violation of US Codes 2384 & 2385.

I've been posting these arguments for years, boy.  You're not going to come hunkering in here and displace them, one ounce. Neither one of your oh so clever ploy amendments has a damn thing to do with a supremacist ideology putting itself Supreme over the Constitution.  Nice ridiculous try. Any more amendments you want to talk about ?  Plenty of them to choose from.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  It doesn't sound anything like Christianity.  No religion, ideology, cult, or nation has ever come close to the horrific record of Islam's 270 million people killed, over 1400 years, and the lunatics are still out there doing it now, wheras Christianity quit it's evildoings centuries ago.
> 
> 2.  Whether Islam is a sanctioned religion here in the US (not so in some other countries) or not, doesn't change the fact that it's simply NOT A RELIGION.  Religions are defined by their actions, not some vote-pandering suck-ups in Washington DC, or anywhere else.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.   Islam and its terrible Koran are a code of UNethics, which are unconstitutional in America, seditious, and in violation of numerous US laws.
> 
> 3.  If they've been demolishing mosques (and they have) you can bet the story is not a fraud.  Anybody can say anything.  Proof is in the pudding (bulldozers).
> 
> 4.  The link story does NOT say that ANGOLA denies the report of Islam being banned.  It says that ONE MAN says that, and he is not "ANGOLA".  In addition that one man's denial is challenged by Angolan Muslims who point to the many mosques that the govt has demolished.  Got it now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !. Sorry man. Sounds exactly like Christianity to me.  I dont know if you can begin to estimate how many people have died because of Christianity being used to take over nations.  Christianity was the shock troop for imperialism if you read your history.
> 
> 2. You said it was a banned religion. Are you moving the goal posts?  Your opinion that it is not a religion is just your opinion.  It fits within the definition of a religion under the 1rst amendment.
> 
> 3. I think thats just your take on it. Could it be possible the mosque was not sanctioned or they didn't pay taxes, fees, or had it properly inspected?  Why are other mosques still open?
> 
> 4. That one man is the ambassador to the US from Angola. There is another man  Manuel Fernando, director of the National Institute for Religious Affairs that says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ministry of culture, these closures were related to a lack of necessary land titles, building licenses or other official documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Angola denies banning Islam after outcry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. * FALSE!*  I've been hearing this dumb line for years. Christianity was not used to take over nations. Actually, the missionaries had nothing to do with imperialism.  All they did was spread religion.  The military guys (conquistadores, etc) were the imperialists seeking gold, wealth, land, and patriotism)
> 
> 2.  The 1st amendment does not define religion.   As for goal posts, I don't know what you mean by that.
> 
> 3.  What other mosques still open ?  If so, maybe they just haven't got to them yet.  Rome wasn't destroyed in a day.
> 
> 4.  One man. Two men.  HA HA. That'll be the day when I rest my case on what some politician says. You see mosques going down ?  You see Islam going down.
Click to expand...


1. Typing false in bold, red letters doesnt change that its true. it just shows you are emotional. I guess this one is a dead end for debate.

2. The first amendment protects the practice of religion. As for goal posts you said first that Islam is banned. Then you said it didn't matter if it wasn't banned because it was not a religion. Now your back to saying it is banned.  Please show me a sentence anywhere that say the words *"Islam is banned"* in the US and/or that it is not a religion. Can you do that?

3. I can see I am interrupting a fantasy of epic proportions that tinges on sexual in nature. My apologies.

4. I can only go by what the government officials that decide whether or not to ban Islam say. I highly doubt your dream comes true before you expire. Good luck with that.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find anything supporting your claim that Islam is banned in the US.  As a matter of fact such a law would go directly against the 1rst amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that you can't find it (HA HA HA HA), when I've been posting it left and right IN THIS THREAD, over & over.  what's the matter ?  Lost your reading glasses today ?  I've probably posted alltogether in this forum (despite my being new here) over 100 times.
> Well OK, Mr. NOT QUITE WITH IT.  Here is your law that bans Islam (and any other supremacist ideology as well)
> 
> US CONSTITUTION - Article 6, Section 2 (the Supremacy Clause)
> 
> _*"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land*; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."_
> 
> PS- Islam is also banned by virtue of US Codes 2384 & 2385.  Here THEY are.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> 
> _"If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."_
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> 
> _"Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> As used in this section, the terms organizes and organize, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons."_
> 
> PS -  Maybe you hadn't heard but there a whole lot of things that _"go directly against the 1st amendment"_  For example, in the 1st amendment's free speech category, we have slander, libel, perjury, sedition, conspiracy speech of various types, obscenity law, fighting words, inciting a riot, etc.  All examples of speech.  All ILLEGAL.  The 1st amendment, with its many exceptions, is the weakest part of the Constitution.  The supremacy clause, with zero exceptions, is the strongest. Also, since Islam is not a religion, it has no connection to the 1st amendment, other than being in total contradiction to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you are seriously confused.  Can you make up your mind?  Where does it say Islam is banned?  The only thing I see is that the Federal government has the final word when it comes to law.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> Did you notice it says *persons* and not religions?
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> Again please tell me where it states religions.
> 
> You keep saying Islam is not a religion in direct contradiction to the dictionary.  They pray to a god named Allah and have religious practices.
> 
> Religion:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


1.  Are you blind ? I posted the Supremacy Clause (that's where Isalm is banned) with the pertinent part in bold.  Clean your glasses.

2.  Ever notice Islam is made up of "persons".  Imams who conduct Islamic sermons in mosques.  Business owners who make rules Islamically (ex. Lina Morales case).  Muslim cab drivers who refuse rides to people with alchohol or dogs.  Muslims who bully universities into installing footwashing basins.  That's Islam > Persons.  And Islam is not a religion.  Have you been following this thread ?

3.  Actually, it is the dictionary that onfirms that Islam is NOT a religion.  Mine (Websters New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.) defines a religion as a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics.  It further defines ethics as a MORAL code.

So if you define Islam with all its UNethics***, *with all its IMMORALITIES, with all its ILLEGALITES, a religion, then you must not put too much faith in this Websters dictionary.

****


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> !. Sorry man. Sounds exactly like Christianity to me.  I dont know if you can begin to estimate how many people have died because of Christianity being used to take over nations.  Christianity was the shock troop for imperialism if you read your history.
> 
> 2. You said it was a banned religion. Are you moving the goal posts?  Your opinion that it is not a religion is just your opinion.  It fits within the definition of a religion under the 1rst amendment.
> 
> 3. I think thats just your take on it. Could it be possible the mosque was not sanctioned or they didn't pay taxes, fees, or had it properly inspected?  Why are other mosques still open?
> 
> 4. That one man is the ambassador to the US from Angola. There is another man  Manuel Fernando, director of the National Institute for Religious Affairs that says the same thing.
> 
> Angola denies banning Islam after outcry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. * FALSE!*  I've been hearing this dumb line for years. Christianity was not used to take over nations. Actually, the missionaries had nothing to do with imperialism.  All they did was spread religion.  The military guys (conquistadores, etc) were the imperialists seeking gold, wealth, land, and patriotism)
> 
> 2.  The 1st amendment does not define religion.   As for goal posts, I don't know what you mean by that.
> 
> 3.  What other mosques still open ?  If so, maybe they just haven't got to them yet.  Rome wasn't destroyed in a day.
> 
> 4.  One man. Two men.  HA HA. That'll be the day when I rest my case on what some politician says. You see mosques going down ?  You see Islam going down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Typing false in bold, red letters doesnt change that its true. it just shows you are emotional. I guess this one is a dead end for debate.
> 
> 2. The first amendment protects the practice of religion. As for goal posts you said first that Islam is banned. Then you said it didn't matter if it wasn't banned because it was not a religion. Now your back to saying it is banned.  Please show me a sentence anywhere that say the words *"Islam is banned"* in the US and/or that it is not a religion. Can you do that?
> 
> 3. I can see I am interrupting a fantasy of epic proportions that tinges on sexual in nature. My apologies.
> 
> 4. I can only go by what the government officials that decide whether or not to ban Islam say. I highly doubt your dream comes true before you expire. Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


1.  Making wild assumptions weakens your credibility.   Typing false in bold, red letters has nothing to do with emotion.  It is simply style with is 10 years old, and is used across a wide spectrum of emotion or lack of it.  Be more cautious.

2.  Why do you say "go back to" ?  LOL.  Everything I'm saying is the same things I've been saying for 10 years.  Yes, it's banned.  And No, it's not a religion. Are you saying I changed that somewhere here ?  Funny,  I didn't notice that.

3.  "Sexual" ?     That rates 2 laughs. How did that work its way in here.  I've been posting protectionist stuff on Islam for 10 years in about 7 different forums.  First time anybody ever mentioned sex.  Are you getting desperate here ?

4.  There is no dream. Islam is already banned by the Supremacy Clause.  It just happens to be an unenforced law, that's all. Not uncommon.  Lots of unenforced law regarding immigration too.  What else is new ?

5.  Beware of extending _"apologies"_  Apologies are designed for the benefit of the apologizer (a self-serving ploy)


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that you can't find it (HA HA HA HA), when I've been posting it left and right IN THIS THREAD, over & over.  what's the matter ?  Lost your reading glasses today ?  I've probably posted alltogether in this forum (despite my being new here) over 100 times.
> Well OK, Mr. NOT QUITE WITH IT.  Here is your law that bans Islam (and any other supremacist ideology as well)
> 
> US CONSTITUTION - Article 6, Section 2 (the Supremacy Clause)
> 
> _*"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land*; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."_
> 
> PS- Islam is also banned by virtue of US Codes 2384 & 2385.  Here THEY are.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> 
> _"If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."_
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> 
> _"Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> As used in this section, the terms organizes and organize, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons."_
> 
> PS -  Maybe you hadn't heard but there a whole lot of things that _"go directly against the 1st amendment"_  For example, in the 1st amendment's free speech category, we have slander, libel, perjury, sedition, conspiracy speech of various types, obscenity law, fighting words, inciting a riot, etc.  All examples of speech.  All ILLEGAL.  The 1st amendment, with its many exceptions, is the weakest part of the Constitution.  The supremacy clause, with zero exceptions, is the strongest. Also, since Islam is not a religion, it has no connection to the 1st amendment, other than being in total contradiction to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you are seriously confused.  Can you make up your mind?  Where does it say Islam is banned?  The only thing I see is that the Federal government has the final word when it comes to law.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> Did you notice it says *persons* and not religions?
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> Again please tell me where it states religions.
> 
> You keep saying Islam is not a religion in direct contradiction to the dictionary.  They pray to a god named Allah and have religious practices.
> 
> Religion:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Are you blind ? I posted the Supremacy Clause (that's where Isalm is banned) with the pertinent part in bold.  Clean your glasses.
> 
> 2.  Ever notice Islam is made up of "persons".  Imams who conduct Islamic sermons in mosques.  Business owners who make rules Islamically (ex. Lina Morales case).  Muslim cab drivers who refuse rides to people with alchohol or dogs.  Muslims who bully universities into installing footwashing basins.  That's Islam > Persons.  And Islam is not a religion.  Have you been following this thread ?
> 
> 3.  Actually, it is the dictionary that onfirms that Islam is NOT a religion.  Mine (Websters New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.) defines a religion as a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics.  It further defines ethics as a MORAL code.
> 
> So if you define Islam with all its UNethics***, *with all its IMMORALITIES, with all its ILLEGALITES, a religion, then you must not put too much faith in this Websters dictionary.
> 
> ****
Click to expand...

1. i cleaned my glasses and still I an unable to find any mention of Islam in the "Supremacy Clause"  Can you quote it for me?

2. I followed the thread and still dont see where Islam is not a religion.  i see a lot of your opinions though.  i need to at least see something official looking with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it..  Can you point me to something like that?

3. Thats what my dictionary says as well.  I fail to see how that changes Islam into not a religion.

Interesting how you arrived at that conclusion.  Actually that was simply amazing.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you are seriously confused.  Can you make up your mind?  Where does it say Islam is banned?  The only thing I see is that the Federal government has the final word when it comes to law.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> Did you notice it says *persons* and not religions?
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> Again please tell me where it states religions.
> 
> You keep saying Islam is not a religion in direct contradiction to the dictionary.  They pray to a god named Allah and have religious practices.
> 
> Religion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Are you blind ? I posted the Supremacy Clause (that's where Isalm is banned) with the pertinent part in bold.  Clean your glasses.
> 
> 2.  Ever notice Islam is made up of "persons".  Imams who conduct Islamic sermons in mosques.  Business owners who make rules Islamically (ex. Lina Morales case).  Muslim cab drivers who refuse rides to people with alchohol or dogs.  Muslims who bully universities into installing footwashing basins.  That's Islam > Persons.  And Islam is not a religion.  Have you been following this thread ?
> 
> 3.  Actually, it is the dictionary that onfirms that Islam is NOT a religion.  Mine (Websters New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.) defines a religion as a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics.  It further defines ethics as a MORAL code.
> 
> So if you define Islam with all its UNethics***, *with all its IMMORALITIES, with all its ILLEGALITES, a religion, then you must not put too much faith in this Websters dictionary.
> 
> ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. i cleaned my glasses and still I an unable to find any mention of Islam in the "Supremacy Clause"  Can you quote it for me?
> 
> 2. I followed the thread and still dont see where Islam is not a religion.  i see a lot of your opinions though.  i need to at least see something official looking with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it..  Can you point me to something like that?
> 
> 3. Thats what my dictionary says as well.  I fail to see how that changes Islam into not a religion.
> 
> Interesting how you arrived at that conclusion.  Actually that was simply amazing.
Click to expand...


1.  I'm quite experienced with Islamapologists' play dumb MO. You got all you need in Post # 94.  You know it, I know it, and the readers here know it, no matter what you pretend.

2.  HA HA.  Oh like there really needs to be something with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it, huh ?  Please do not insult the intelligence of USMB readers.

3.  You been "failing" an awful lot around here.  And even after it was clearly explained to you. Know what that means ? It means you're full of poopy.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Are you blind ? I posted the Supremacy Clause (that's where Isalm is banned) with the pertinent part in bold.  Clean your glasses.
> 
> 2.  Ever notice Islam is made up of "persons".  Imams who conduct Islamic sermons in mosques.  Business owners who make rules Islamically (ex. Lina Morales case).  Muslim cab drivers who refuse rides to people with alchohol or dogs.  Muslims who bully universities into installing footwashing basins.  That's Islam > Persons.  And Islam is not a religion.  Have you been following this thread ?
> 
> 3.  Actually, it is the dictionary that onfirms that Islam is NOT a religion.  Mine (Websters New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.) defines a religion as a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics.  It further defines ethics as a MORAL code.
> 
> So if you define Islam with all its UNethics***, *with all its IMMORALITIES, with all its ILLEGALITES, a religion, then you must not put too much faith in this Websters dictionary.
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i cleaned my glasses and still I an unable to find any mention of Islam in the "Supremacy Clause"  Can you quote it for me?
> 
> 2. I followed the thread and still dont see where Islam is not a religion.  i see a lot of your opinions though.  i need to at least see something official looking with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it..  Can you point me to something like that?
> 
> 3. Thats what my dictionary says as well.  I fail to see how that changes Islam into not a religion.
> 
> Interesting how you arrived at that conclusion.  Actually that was simply amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm quite experienced with Islamapologists' play dumb MO. You got all you need in Post # 94.  You know it, I know it, and the readers here know it, no matter what you pretend.
> 
> 2.  HA HA.  Oh like there really needs to be something with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it, huh ?  Please do not insult the intelligence of USMB readers.
> 
> 3.  You been "failing" an awful lot around here.  And even after it was clearly explained to you. Know what that means ? It means you're full of poopy.
Click to expand...

Wait....So you made all this up!  I thought you said Islam was banned but cant produce 1 law on the books reflecting this?  You said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that as well?

Can you explain to me how in the hell you got Islam is banned from this? Seriously I want to know.



> This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## JakeStarkey

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You changed the subject.  I wasn't asking her about American history or the Constitution, and I know I don't get to redefine them, nor did I ever purport to, so why are you bringing up these unattached, unrelated things ?
> 
> What I was asking her was why she would _"trust that they will likewise prevent a Muslim minority from imposing religious law" _ (when a Muslim minority has ALREADY imposed Islam upon Americans innumerable times, and has been doing it for 22 years-examples > Lina Morales, footwashing basins, radio talk show hosts, Sum of All Fears, etc)
> 
> PS - if you believe in the Constitution then why aren't you calling for the enforcement of that Constitution's (Article 6, Section 2) ban on supremacism (ex-Islam) ?  (which it appears you're oblivious to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because your lack of understanding about American history and the Constitution undermines your arguments.
> 
> We will treat any problems as criminal secular matters, which is more than sufficient.  Nothing the Islamists are trying to do will be permitted that contradicts the Constitution.  Your interpretation of Article 6 Section 2 remains errant.
> 
> But since you believe in governmental supremacism, then you do not believe in Amendment X or and endorse the changes to it through Amendment IV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES, something the Islamists are trying to do that contradicts the Constitution (practice Islam), IS BEING PERMITTED.
Click to expand...


Asclepias, even though you are as in error on some of Westerndom's history and Africa's role in it, believe me, Protectionist is far less lucid about our American history, law, and Constitution.

The Islamists, like certain Christian domionists, are trying, yes, but they are not succeeding.  Each group will be treated accordingly to the criminal code if and when they break the law.

You are a little TeaPTempest in a TeaPot.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i cleaned my glasses and still I an unable to find any mention of Islam in the "Supremacy Clause"  Can you quote it for me?
> 
> 2. I followed the thread and still dont see where Islam is not a religion.  i see a lot of your opinions though.  i need to at least see something official looking with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it..  Can you point me to something like that?
> 
> 3. Thats what my dictionary says as well.  I fail to see how that changes Islam into not a religion.
> 
> Interesting how you arrived at that conclusion.  Actually that was simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm quite experienced with Islamapologists' play dumb MO. You got all you need in Post # 94.  You know it, I know it, and the readers here know it, no matter what you pretend.
> 
> 2.  HA HA.  Oh like there really needs to be something with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it, huh ?  Please do not insult the intelligence of USMB readers.
> 
> 3.  You been "failing" an awful lot around here.  And even after it was clearly explained to you. Know what that means ? It means you're full of poopy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait....So you made all this up!  I thought you said Islam was banned but cant produce 1 law on the books reflecting this?  You said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that as well?
> 
> Can you explain to me how in the hell you got Islam is banned from this? Seriously I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So now what;s the problem, Asc  Acs, or whatever your name is ?  Glasses cleaned.  read the Supremacy Clause.  But you just don't get it.  Could the problem be stupidity maybe ?

  Pheeeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)  No you don't _"want to know". _ Because you already know.  And you're retardedly pretending that you don't know.  HA HA.  Now this is really tough, isn't it ?  Supremacy Clause says "This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States...shall be the supreme Law of the Land..", but Islam, a supremacist ideology demands that IT must be the supreme law of the land.  Would like me to have my 10 year old grandson explain it to you ?  Sheeeesh!

Can't produce 1 law on the books, huh ? STOP LYING!

AND STOP LYING about  "said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that"  YOU KNOW I did not whiff at all.  I produced 15 websites all testifying Islam to NOT be a religion, with thousands of people in those websites, and I showed why it's not a religion with a dictionary definition, as well as the early history of the scam, when Islam was in its infancy.  

Bottom line > YOU KNOW I'm right!!


----------



## protectionist

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because your lack of understanding about American history and the Constitution undermines your arguments.
> 
> We will treat any problems as criminal secular matters, which is more than sufficient.  Nothing the Islamists are trying to do will be permitted that contradicts the Constitution.  Your interpretation of Article 6 Section 2 remains errant.
> 
> But since you believe in governmental supremacism, then you do not believe in Amendment X or and endorse the changes to it through Amendment IV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, something the Islamists are trying to do that contradicts the Constitution (practice Islam), IS BEING PERMITTED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias, even though you are as in error on some of Westerndom's history and Africa's role in it, believe me, Protectionist is far less lucid about our American history, law, and Constitution.
> 
> The Islamists, like certain Christian domionists, are trying, yes, but they are not succeeding.  Each group will be treated accordingly to the criminal code if and when they break the law.
> 
> You are a little TeaPTempest in a TeaPot.
Click to expand...


Do you think you are knowledgable enough about the Islamists, to proclaim that _"they are not succeeding." ?_ ? Well, I guess you must think that since you made the statement.  But I question if you are knowlegable enough to be qualified to assess how successful the Islamists might be thus far, or if you even know how long they've been working at Islamizing America (and Europe).  Or if you even know who they are, and what has been occuring since they began their stealth jihad (AKA Islamization).  

 My guess is like all the other Islamapologists I've encountered in all the forums, you've got about as much knowledge of the successes, or lack of, of the Islamists to earn you a 5% or less grade on a quiz about the subject.  I'd guess you are speaking about something in which you have no idea how much you don't know. Just my guess.


----------



## Sunshine

Coyote said:


> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.



So you are going to Angola and fight for the muslims.  What a sight THAT will be!  

They article states that the country has not legalized islam.  Not that they have 'banned' it.  

It may come as some surprise to you but you cannot engage in a religion that is not allowed by the government to exist.  There are only 3 religions allowed in Egypt:  Christianity, Islam, and Judaism.  Go there and try to set up Zoroastrianism.  Or to China for that matter.  

And here's another flash:  The rest of the world is not required to abide by our rules.


----------



## Sunshine

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i cleaned my glasses and still I an unable to find any mention of Islam in the "Supremacy Clause"  Can you quote it for me?
> 
> 2. I followed the thread and still dont see where Islam is not a religion.  i see a lot of your opinions though.  i need to at least see something official looking with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it..  Can you point me to something like that?
> 
> 3. Thats what my dictionary says as well.  I fail to see how that changes Islam into not a religion.
> 
> Interesting how you arrived at that conclusion.  Actually that was simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm quite experienced with Islamapologists' play dumb MO. You got all you need in Post # 94.  You know it, I know it, and the readers here know it, no matter what you pretend.
> 
> 2.  HA HA.  Oh like there really needs to be something with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it, huh ?  Please do not insult the intelligence of USMB readers.
> 
> 3.  You been "failing" an awful lot around here.  And even after it was clearly explained to you. Know what that means ? It means you're full of poopy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait....So you made all this up!  I thought you said Islam was banned but cant produce 1 law on the books reflecting this?  You said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that as well?
> 
> Can you explain to me how in the hell you got Islam is banned from this? Seriously I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's kind of a no brainer.  Angola is not a state in the US.  The constitution refers to itself as the supreme law of OUR land.  We can and do make treaties with people who do not abide by our Constitution.


----------



## Meathead

In Athens Muslims are trying to build a mosque. There is a lot of opposition. I am a Greek citizen and I too oppose it.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm quite experienced with Islamapologists' play dumb MO. You got all you need in Post # 94.  You know it, I know it, and the readers here know it, no matter what you pretend.
> 
> 2.  HA HA.  Oh like there really needs to be something with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it, huh ?  Please do not insult the intelligence of USMB readers.
> 
> 3.  You been "failing" an awful lot around here.  And even after it was clearly explained to you. Know what that means ? It means you're full of poopy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....So you made all this up!  I thought you said Islam was banned but cant produce 1 law on the books reflecting this?  You said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that as well?
> 
> Can you explain to me how in the hell you got Islam is banned from this? Seriously I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now what;s the problem, Asc  Acs, or whatever your name is ?  Glasses cleaned.  read the Supremacy Clause.  But you just don't get it.  Could the problem be stupidity maybe ?
> 
> Pheeeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)  No you don't _"want to know". _ Because you already know.  And you're retardedly pretending that you don't know.  HA HA.  Now this is really tough, isn't it ?  Supremacy Clause says "This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States...shall be the supreme Law of the Land..", but Islam, a supremacist ideology demands that IT must be the supreme law of the land.  Would like me to have my 10 year old grandson explain it to you ?  Sheeeesh!
> 
> Can't produce 1 law on the books, huh ? STOP LYING!
> 
> AND STOP LYING about  "said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that"  YOU KNOW I did not whiff at all.  I produced 15 websites all testifying Islam to NOT be a religion, with thousands of people in those websites, and I showed why it's not a religion with a dictionary definition, as well as the early history of the scam, when Islam was in its infancy.
> 
> Bottom line > YOU KNOW I'm right!!
Click to expand...


You are quite mad but hey whatever floats your boat.  Where does it say Islam is banned like you claimed Protection? I could produce hundreds of websites saying islam is a religion. So I am wondering why you pasting testimonials makes it correct that Islam is not a religion . I can testify until I am blue in the face that Christianity or any other religion is not a religion but that doesn't make me right.  Also the Bible itself says its the supreme law. According to the Bible we should only follow laws that follow Gods will. Therefore Christianity asserts itself as the supreme law. You have to do better than that if you want to convince me.

From the Bible:



> Acts 5:29
> But Peter and the apostles answered, &#8220;We must obey God rather than men.



This one makes it pretty clear the buck stops with God. 



> Romans 13:1
> Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. *For there is no power but of God*: the powers that be are ordained of God.



So Is Christianity banned now?


BTW Dont type in capital letters. Its a dead giveaway that you are emotional.


----------



## Asclepias

Sunshine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm quite experienced with Islamapologists' play dumb MO. You got all you need in Post # 94.  You know it, I know it, and the readers here know it, no matter what you pretend.
> 
> 2.  HA HA.  Oh like there really needs to be something with the words "Islam is not a religion" on it, huh ?  Please do not insult the intelligence of USMB readers.
> 
> 3.  You been "failing" an awful lot around here.  And even after it was clearly explained to you. Know what that means ? It means you're full of poopy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....So you made all this up!  I thought you said Islam was banned but cant produce 1 law on the books reflecting this?  You said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that as well?
> 
> Can you explain to me how in the hell you got Islam is banned from this? Seriously I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's kind of a no brainer.  Angola is not a state in the US.  The constitution refers to itself as the supreme law of OUR land.  We can and do make treaties with people who do not abide by our Constitution.
Click to expand...


Evidently its more of a brainer than you can handle. He said Islam was banned by the Constitution. I'm not speaking about Angola.


----------



## Coyote

Sunshine said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are going to Angola and fight for the muslims.  What a sight THAT will be!
> 
> They article states that the country has not legalized islam.  Not that they have 'banned' it.
> 
> It may come as some surprise to you but you cannot engage in a religion that is not allowed by the government to exist.  There are only 3 religions allowed in Egypt:  Christianity, Islam, and Judaism.  Go there and try to set up Zoroastrianism.  Or to China for that matter.
> 
> And here's another flash:  The rest of the world is not required to abide by our rules.
Click to expand...


Thank you Captain Obvious


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be a good guy here and give you all the benefit of temporary stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting history indicates an inability on your part discern stupidity from wisdom.  I strongly recommend you hold on to your benefits for the time being and use them to advance your own education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My education about Islam and Islamization is from 12 year of study in 25 books and thousands of their footnoted source reports.  And you, who got a ZERO on the Islamization Quiz, compared to me, on this subject, you are just being born.
Click to expand...


I expect you salute Afolph Hitler whenever you see his photo too.

You and he are two of  a kind.


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a WASTE of a perfectly good thread post.
Click to expand...


Banning religion, ANY religion, is against The US Constitution, and I defy you to prove otherwise.

As long as The Constitution stands, the misguided dream of banning Islam from the world will never come true.

Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) for FREEDOM!


----------



## AVG-JOE

One more reason that Civil Law MUST trump Religious Law whenever the two conflict.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Chuckt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you except for the fact that they do their share of liquidating people who aren't of their faith.
Click to expand...


So... create Civil Laws concerning murder and abuse and let religious freedom reign.

Banning beliefs and ideas is NEVER a good idea.  
  Why?​Because I guarantee that YOUR beliefs are on somebody's list.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Katzndogz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
Click to expand...


That's pretty arrogant.  Just who the fuck made you jury, judge and executioner?  (a.k.a. 'God')


----------



## Connery

"The controversy over reports that the southwest African nation of Angola had banned Islam and begun to demolish mosques took a new turn Tuesday when Manuel Fernando, director of the Angolan Ministry of Culture's National Institute for Religious Affairs, denied both reported measures.

"There is no war in Angola against Islam or any other religion," Fernando told Agence France-Presse. "There is no official position that targets the destruction or closure of places of worship, whichever they are.

The Republic of Angola  its a country that does not interfere in religion, an official at the embassy said via phone Monday afternoon. We have a lot of religions there. It is freedom of religion. We have Catholic, Protestants, Baptists, Muslims and evangelical people."

Angolan Official Denies Islam Ban, But Muslims Say Mosque Closings Persist

Someone is spinning a yarn....


----------



## AVG-JOE

Indofred said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Muslims who knock down churches?
Click to expand...


The same way way I feel about Christians who knock down Mosques...


----------



## Peterf

protectionist said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, what do you have to do in order to become the most despised group in a fucking place like Angola? Nice work Islam. That religion has quite the knack for making friends across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you completely, only with the one point that I don't consider Islam a religion.
Click to expand...


Islam is a religion alright - as well as being an all embracing totalitarian political ideology.

Worship an imaginary deity?   Check

Build places of worship?  Check

Have a ¨Holy Book'?   Check

Produce 'clerics'?   Check

Exploit the gullible and feeble minded?  Check

Yep - Islam is just as much a religion as is Christianity.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Tank said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
Click to expand...


That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.


----------



## Peterf

protectionist said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
Click to expand...


Nothing to stop you repeating your "Islam isn't a religion" mantra indefinitely.  You may even find some people to share your opinion, even though it is devoid if any basis in fact or reason.


----------



## Peterf

AVG-JOE said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
Click to expand...


I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.

Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.

Islam should not be banned.  It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks


----------



## Connery

Peterf said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.
> 
> Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.
> 
> Islam should not be banned.  *It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks*
Click to expand...


Then all should be denied these "special privileges such as tax breaks" you are speaking of.


----------



## Connery

This is what one official stated regarding the situation: &#8220;It&#8217;s true that several mosques have been destroyed and others simply shut down in the last few months. *Most of the mosques that were destroyed were built without government permission.* Two authorised mosques in Luanda are still operating without a problem. I have not heard of any official decision to ban Islam or prohibit Muslim prayers in mosques.&#8221; Ahmed ould Taher told Al Jazeera."

Angola denies it has banned Islam - Africa - Al Jazeera English

You  build it they will come.


However, you better build it with all the proper permissions or they will come and knock it down.


----------



## Kondor3

You get a permit, then you can build it, then they may come... ;-)


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that you can't find it (HA HA HA HA), when I've been posting it left and right IN THIS THREAD, over & over.  what's the matter ?  Lost your reading glasses today ?  I've probably posted alltogether in this forum (despite my being new here) over 100 times.
> Well OK, Mr. NOT QUITE WITH IT.  Here is your law that bans Islam (and any other supremacist ideology as well)
> 
> US CONSTITUTION - Article 6, Section 2 (the Supremacy Clause)
> 
> _*"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land*; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding."_
> 
> PS- Islam is also banned by virtue of US Codes 2384 & 2385.  Here THEY are.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> 
> _"If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."_
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> 
> _"Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> As used in this section, the terms organizes and organize, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons."_
> 
> PS -  Maybe you hadn't heard but there a whole lot of things that _"go directly against the 1st amendment"_  For example, in the 1st amendment's free speech category, we have slander, libel, perjury, sedition, conspiracy speech of various types, obscenity law, fighting words, inciting a riot, etc.  All examples of speech.  All ILLEGAL.  The 1st amendment, with its many exceptions, is the weakest part of the Constitution.  The supremacy clause, with zero exceptions, is the strongest. Also, since Islam is not a religion, it has no connection to the 1st amendment, other than being in total contradiction to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you are seriously confused.  Can you make up your mind?  Where does it say Islam is banned?  The only thing I see is that the Federal government has the final word when it comes to law.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> Did you notice it says *persons* and not religions?
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> Again please tell me where it states religions.
> 
> You keep saying Islam is not a religion in direct contradiction to the dictionary.  They pray to a god named Allah and have religious practices.
> 
> Religion:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Are you blind ? I posted the Supremacy Clause (that's where Isalm is banned) with the pertinent part in bold.  Clean your glasses.
> 
> 2.  Ever notice Islam is made up of "persons".  Imams who conduct Islamic sermons in mosques.  Business owners who make rules Islamically (ex. Lina Morales case).  Muslim cab drivers who refuse rides to people with alchohol or dogs.  Muslims who bully universities into installing footwashing basins.  That's Islam > Persons.  And Islam is not a religion.  Have you been following this thread ?
> 
> 3.  Actually, it is the dictionary that onfirms that Islam is NOT a religion.  Mine (Websters New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.) defines a religion as a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics.  It further defines ethics as a MORAL code.
> 
> So if you define Islam with all its UNethics***, *with all its IMMORALITIES, with all its ILLEGALITES, a religion, then you must not put too much faith in this Websters dictionary.
> 
> ****
Click to expand...


Dude... all that says is that Sharia Law will never be tolerated over Civil Law.  It says NOTHING about believing (or not) in any of the ancient stories, including The Koran.

There are also a few lines in there guaranteeing freedom of ideas and beliefs.

As long as Muslims, Christians, Buddhists, Witches, Satanists, etc., etc., etc., don't try to impose their faith through the Civil Code, there's nothing to discuss.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Peterf said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.
> 
> Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.
> 
> Islam should not be banned.  *It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks*
Click to expand...


As should every other religion...


----------



## Jos

> Analyst Alex Vines said the rumours followed Culture Minister Rosa Cruz e Silva's announcement last week that the government would crack down on "sects".
> 
> The measure "was targeting mostly Brazil-style evangelical groups that have mushroomed across Angola"


Angola denies banning Islam after outcry

The reporter Nicci Mende, 





> Small African Nation of Angola


http://guardianlv.com/2013/11/islam-banned-in-angola/
Then posts a picture o this "small nation" as a red dot. In reality it is much bigger, further south, and on the coast


----------



## Peterf

Connery said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.
> 
> Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.
> 
> Islam should not be banned.  *It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then all should be denied these "special privileges such as tax breaks" you are speaking of.
Click to expand...


If 'all' means 'all religions'. then YES.


----------



## protectionist

Meathead said:


> In Athens Muslims are trying to build a mosque. There is a lot of opposition. I am a Greek citizen and I too oppose it.



You've got the right idea.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....So you made all this up!  I thought you said Islam was banned but cant produce 1 law on the books reflecting this?  You said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that as well?
> 
> Can you explain to me how in the hell you got Islam is banned from this? Seriously I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now what;s the problem, Asc  Acs, or whatever your name is ?  Glasses cleaned.  read the Supremacy Clause.  But you just don't get it.  Could the problem be stupidity maybe ?
> 
> Pheeeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)  No you don't _"want to know". _ Because you already know.  And you're retardedly pretending that you don't know.  HA HA.  Now this is really tough, isn't it ?  Supremacy Clause says "This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States...shall be the supreme Law of the Land..", but Islam, a supremacist ideology demands that IT must be the supreme law of the land.  Would like me to have my 10 year old grandson explain it to you ?  Sheeeesh!
> 
> Can't produce 1 law on the books, huh ? STOP LYING!
> 
> AND STOP LYING about  "said Islam was not a religion and whiffed on that"  YOU KNOW I did not whiff at all.  I produced 15 websites all testifying Islam to NOT be a religion, with thousands of people in those websites, and I showed why it's not a religion with a dictionary definition, as well as the early history of the scam, when Islam was in its infancy.
> 
> Bottom line > YOU KNOW I'm right!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are quite mad but hey whatever floats your boat.  Where does it say Islam is banned like you claimed Protection? I could produce hundreds of websites saying islam is a religion. So I am wondering why you pasting testimonials makes it correct that Islam is not a religion . I can testify until I am blue in the face that Christianity or any other religion is not a religion but that doesn't make me right.  Also the Bible itself says its the supreme law. According to the Bible we should only follow laws that follow Gods will. Therefore Christianity asserts itself as the supreme law. You have to do better than that if you want to convince me.
> 
> From the Bible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 5:29
> But Peter and the apostles answered, We must obey God rather than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one makes it pretty clear the buck stops with God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 13:1
> Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. *For there is no power but of God*: the powers that be are ordained of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Is Christianity banned now?
> 
> 
> BTW Dont type in capital letters. Its a dead giveaway that you are emotional.
Click to expand...


You are a TROLL.  You keep repeating things that have already been addressed.  You are not here to participate in a meaningful discussion, You are heresimply to DERAIL the thread.  I am going to report you, and see to it that YOU are derailed MR TROLL.


----------



## protectionist

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting history indicates an inability on your part discern stupidity from wisdom.  I strongly recommend you hold on to your benefits for the time being and use them to advance your own education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My education about Islam and Islamization is from 12 year of study in 25 books and thousands of their footnoted source reports.  And you, who got a ZERO on the Islamization Quiz, compared to me, on this subject, you are just being born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect you salute Afolph Hitler whenever you see his photo too.
> 
> You and he are two of  a kind.
Click to expand...


No, Mohammed Morsi, Osama bin Laden, Zawahiri, et al MUSLIMS are two of a kind with Hitler. That's already been explained.  And oh, speaking of Hitler's photo's, guess who this is in the photos and video with him and his Nazi troops ?  None other than the Grand Mufti - spirtitual and political leader of 100s of thousands of Palestinian Arabs.

http://michelbotman.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/hitler-mufti.jpg

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy3aDIatrY0]Nazi Collaborators The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem Haj Amin el Husseini - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a WASTE of a perfectly good thread post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning religion, ANY religion, is against The US Constitution, and I defy you to prove otherwise.
> 
> As long as The Constitution stands, the misguided dream of banning Islam from the world will never come true.
> 
> Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) for FREEDOM!
Click to expand...


Just come stupidly tumbling in here, without reading the thread, right Mr. Clueless ?  I've only answered this lamebrain "point" about 100 times in here already, starting with Post # 5, and continuing right up to the present.

1.  Islam is not a religion.

2.  US Constitution Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause bans Islam (a supremacist ideology, masquerading as a religion)

3. If FREEDOM is your preference, then you cannot support Islam which bans freedom.


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you except for the fact that they do their share of liquidating people who aren't of their faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... create Civil Laws concerning murder and abuse and let religious freedom reign.
> 
> Banning beliefs and ideas is NEVER a good idea.
> Why?​Because I guarantee that YOUR beliefs are on somebody's list.
Click to expand...


If you had an all this organized in your mind you would be babbling nonsense here.

No, OUR beliefs are not on somebody's list to be banned, unless there is a REASON for it.  With Islam there IS a reason.  It is supremacist, and thereby violates the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2)  It's aslo seditionist, and violates US Codes 2384 & 2385. 

All these things are done BY LAW. Not by someone jumping in here, and mindlessly equivocating things that don't equivocate.


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty arrogant.  Just who the fuck made you jury, judge and executioner?  (a.k.a. 'God')
Click to expand...


What's you're problem with what he (Katzndogs) said ?  What are you ?  Some ragheady loon with a bloody knife in your hand looking for more British soldiers to kill ?
Or some Muslim nutjob who fires somebody from their job, because they brought a Bacon sandwich to lunch ?  Get lost creep!


----------



## protectionist

Connery said:


> "The controversy over reports that the southwest African nation of Angola had banned Islam and begun to demolish mosques took a new turn Tuesday when Manuel Fernando, director of the Angolan Ministry of Culture's National Institute for Religious Affairs, denied both reported measures.
> 
> "There is no war in Angola against Islam or any other religion," Fernando told Agence France-Presse. "There is no official position that targets the destruction or closure of places of worship, whichever they are.
> 
> &#8220;The Republic of Angola &#8230; it&#8217;s a country that does not interfere in religion,&#8221; an official at the embassy said via phone Monday afternoon. &#8220;We have a lot of religions there. It is freedom of religion. We have Catholic, Protestants, Baptists, Muslims and evangelical people.&#8221;"
> 
> Angolan Official Denies Islam Ban, But Muslims Say Mosque Closings Persist
> 
> Someone is spinning a yarn....



Another fool tumbling into the thread (and landing on his face), without realizing that what he's saying has *already been refuted* here. Sheeeesh!!  Spinning a yarn ?  Yeah.  You maybe ?

See Posts # 92, 93, 98.


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S STARTING. The Dominos are beginning to fall. Angola today. Eventually, every country in the world will ban Islam. How comforting to see the photograph of the heavy demolition equipment knocking down the minarets, and destroying the mosques.  Click the link to see it.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Muslims who knock down churches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way way I feel about Christians who knock down Mosques...
Click to expand...


Maybe that's because you never read the Koran.  Maybe you never read any of the protection books and research/reports/  Maybe because you have no idea what you're talking about.  Or maybe because you're a Muslim jihadist yourself ? (??????)


----------



## protectionist

Peterf said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, what do you have to do in order to become the most despised group in a fucking place like Angola? Nice work Islam. That religion has quite the knack for making friends across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you completely, only with the one point that I don't consider Islam a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion alright - as well as being an all embracing totalitarian political ideology.
> 
> Worship an imaginary deity?   Check
> 
> Build places of worship?  Check
> 
> Have a ¨Holy Book'?   Check
> 
> Produce 'clerics'?   Check
> 
> Exploit the gullible and feeble minded?  Check
> 
> Yep - Islam is just as much a religion as is Christianity.
Click to expand...


NONSENSE!

Religion - a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics. (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)

Code of *"ethics"* ?  Islam is a gigantic pile of UNethics (murder, rape, wife-beating, severe discrimination against women, gays, apostates, non-Muslims, etc, pedophilia, slavery, torture/mutilation. animal cruelty, totalitarianism, etc)

Islam is about as alike to being a religion as an ocean is to a desert.

 It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.

http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/0...s-tax-status-2

http://www.islam-watch.org/iw/aboutus.html

http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina40811.htm

See many MORE LINKS to Islam-NOT a religion, in Post # 72.


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Niemöller
> 
> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out--
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
Click to expand...


NO!  Like all law, it should be based on violation of law.  Islam is in violation.  If others are not, there's no validity or excuse to go after them.


----------



## protectionist

Peterf said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Weren't you the person who started another thread about banning Islam and claimed that the USA had already banned it? How can Angola be the first? Oh, and which religion is next on your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam isn't a religion.  Didn't you know that ?  When you get the basics down pat, maybe we'll talk then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to stop you repeating your "Islam isn't a religion" mantra indefinitely.  You may even find some people to share your opinion, even though it is devoid if any basis in fact or reason.
Click to expand...


I've already explained WITH REASON (based on a respected dictionary definition) + supplied numerous source links, to support my contention.  You've supplied NOTHING but your opinion.  Whooopee!


----------



## protectionist

Peterf said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.
> 
> Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.
> 
> Islam should not be banned.  It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks
Click to expand...


Islam is ALREADY banned.  By the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2 - the Supremacy Clause) and US Codes 2384 & 2385.  And Islam is more than an "idea".  It is PEOPLE.  It is MONEY and POLITICAL INFLUENCE.  It is ORGANIZATIONS with buildings and projects.  It is terrorism and Islamization.


----------



## protectionist

Connery said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we should stop EVERYONE who's going after ANYONE for their ideas or beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.
> 
> Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.
> 
> Islam should not be banned.  *It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then all should be denied these "special privileges such as tax breaks" you are speaking of.
Click to expand...


The more you talk, the more you sound like a Muslim stealth jihadist.  To a Tee.


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you are seriously confused.  Can you make up your mind?  Where does it say Islam is banned?  The only thing I see is that the Federal government has the final word when it comes to law.
> 
> 18 USC § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy
> Did you notice it says *persons* and not religions?
> 
> 18 USC § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government
> Again please tell me where it states religions.
> 
> You keep saying Islam is not a religion in direct contradiction to the dictionary.  They pray to a god named Allah and have religious practices.
> 
> Religion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Are you blind ? I posted the Supremacy Clause (that's where Isalm is banned) with the pertinent part in bold.  Clean your glasses.
> 
> 2.  Ever notice Islam is made up of "persons".  Imams who conduct Islamic sermons in mosques.  Business owners who make rules Islamically (ex. Lina Morales case).  Muslim cab drivers who refuse rides to people with alchohol or dogs.  Muslims who bully universities into installing footwashing basins.  That's Islam > Persons.  And Islam is not a religion.  Have you been following this thread ?
> 
> 3.  Actually, it is the dictionary that onfirms that Islam is NOT a religion.  Mine (Websters New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.) defines a religion as a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics.  It further defines ethics as a MORAL code.
> 
> So if you define Islam with all its UNethics***, *with all its IMMORALITIES, with all its ILLEGALITES, a religion, then you must not put too much faith in this Websters dictionary.
> 
> ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... all that says is that Sharia Law will never be tolerated over Civil Law.  It says NOTHING about believing (or not) in any of the ancient stories, including The Koran.
> 
> There are also a few lines in there guaranteeing freedom of ideas and beliefs.
> 
> As long as Muslims, Christians, Buddhists, Witches, Satanists, etc., etc., etc., don't try to impose their faith through the Civil Code, there's nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...


If you don't think that Muslims try to IMPOSE Islam through the civil code or anyway they can, then you're not even close to being ready for this thread.

EARTH TO  AVG-JOE:  Are you familiar with the Muslim Brotherhood's *Explanatory Memorandum* of May 22, 1991 ?  Are you familiar with the US vs Holy Land Foundation trial pf 2007/2008 ?  Are you familiar with the dozens (if not hundreds) of Muslim Brotherhood front groups in America (as defined by the US Justice Dept), composed of hundreds of thousands of Muslims ?

And NO, that is NOT all that says.  The dictionary definition says that religions have a code of ethics and are rooted in morality.  Islam is utter IMmorality.  It is UNethics.  It clearly is NOT a religion.  See post #s 72 and 141.


----------



## protectionist

Peterf said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reluctantly agree.   Banning ideas, even evil ideas, never works.
> 
> Which is why Germany, for example, is mistaken to make 'holocaust denial' a crime.
> 
> Islam should not be banned.  *It should be carefully monitored and denied any special privileges such as tax breaks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all should be denied these "special privileges such as tax breaks" you are speaking of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 'all' means 'all religions'. then YES.
Click to expand...


NO.  As it is with all law, what is done is done for a reason, not some silly blanket policy.  Italy denies religious tax privilege to Islam.  They don't deny that privilege to Catholics and Jews. The REASON is because they consider Catholics and Jews to be religions, and they don't acknowledge Islam to be a religion.

http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/...d-as-a-religion-denied-religious-tax-status-2


----------



## Peterf

protectionist said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you completely, only with the one point that I don't consider Islam a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion alright - as well as being an all embracing totalitarian political ideology.
> 
> Worship an imaginary deity?   Check
> 
> Build places of worship?  Check
> 
> Have a ¨Holy Book'?   Check
> 
> Produce 'clerics'?   Check
> 
> Exploit the gullible and feeble minded?  Check
> 
> Yep - Islam is just as much a religion as is Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NONSENSE!
> 
> Religion - a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics. (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)
> 
> Code of *"ethics"* ?  Islam is a gigantic pile of UNethics (murder, rape, wife-beating, severe discrimination against women, gays, apostates, non-Muslims, etc, pedophilia, slavery, torture/mutilation. animal cruelty, totalitarianism, etc)
> 
> Islam is about as alike to being a religion as an ocean is to a desert.
> 
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/0...s-tax-status-2
> 
> http://www.islam-watch.org/iw/aboutus.html
> 
> http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina40811.htm
> 
> See many MORE LINKS to Islam-NOT a religion, in Post # 72.
Click to expand...


By your reasoning Christianity ceased to be a religion when the inquisition started burning people alive.  And force has been used by both Catholics and Protestants to make people belive that the bible is 'the word of god'.  Many religions have adopted extremely unethical practises and remained religions.

I detest and abhor Islam but see no need to employ sophistry in a vain attempt to deny it is a religion.   You are of course welcome to your own opinion but I doubt if many will share it.


----------



## longknife

My goodness, protectionist, I certainly admire the amount of time, thought, and effort you put into the above posts.

Sadly, you should know it's a futile waste of time!  In spite of logical postings, you are NEVER going to change the illogical minds of ragheads.


----------



## protectionist

Peterf said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion alright - as well as being an all embracing totalitarian political ideology.
> 
> Worship an imaginary deity?   Check
> 
> Build places of worship?  Check
> 
> Have a ¨Holy Book'?   Check
> 
> Produce 'clerics'?   Check
> 
> Exploit the gullible and feeble minded?  Check
> 
> Yep - Islam is just as much a religion as is Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONSENSE!
> 
> Religion - a system of beliefs, with a code of ethics. (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)
> 
> Code of *"ethics"* ?  Islam is a gigantic pile of UNethics (murder, rape, wife-beating, severe discrimination against women, gays, apostates, non-Muslims, etc, pedophilia, slavery, torture/mutilation. animal cruelty, totalitarianism, etc)
> 
> Islam is about as alike to being a religion as an ocean is to a desert.
> 
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.
> 
> http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/0...s-tax-status-2
> 
> http://www.islam-watch.org/iw/aboutus.html
> 
> http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina40811.htm
> 
> See many MORE LINKS to Islam-NOT a religion, in Post # 72.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By your reasoning Christianity ceased to be a religion when the inquisition started burning people alive.  And force has been used by both Catholics and Protestants to make people belive that the bible is 'the word of god'.  Many religions have adopted extremely unethical practises and remained religions.
> 
> I detest and abhor Islam but see no need to employ sophistry in a vain attempt to deny it is a religion.   You are of course welcome to your own opinion but I doubt if many will share it.
Click to expand...


I would say that centuries ago, when Christianity went astray, killing people, then sure it ceased to be a religion.  Problem with Islam is it has never stopped killing people AND, unlike Christianity, its DOCTRINE advocates (if not demands) killing (in addition to a list of other vile immoralities)

   To call Islam a religion, is like calling a desert an ocean.


----------



## protectionist

longknife said:


> My goodness, protectionist, I certainly admire the amount of time, thought, and effort you put into the above posts.
> 
> Sadly, you should know it's a futile waste of time!  In spite of logical postings, you are NEVER going to change the illogical minds of ragheads.



The ragheads show up every time I start an OP.  That's OK.  It's kind of like flies and ants at a picnic.


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all should be denied these "special privileges such as tax breaks" you are speaking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 'all' means 'all religions'. then YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO.  As it is with all law, what is done is done for a reason, not some silly blanket policy.  Italy denies religious tax privilege to Islam.  They don't deny that privilege to Catholics and Jews. The REASON is because they consider Catholics and Jews to be religions, and they don't acknowledge Islam to be a religion.
> 
> http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/...d-as-a-religion-denied-religious-tax-status-2
Click to expand...




So... as long as a politician has a 'good reason' to create favoritism and blatant discrimination within in a civil code it's o.k.?









​


`​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) that we have The US Constitution standing between us and *that* kind of thinking, eh boys and girls?

I'm still ready to bet anyone a dollar that, as more and more excluded groups use it to establish political and economic fairness, extremist conservatives will, before this century is half over, grow to HATE The Constitution that they claim now to treasure so.
  True Story!​


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, protectionist, I certainly admire the amount of time, thought, and effort you put into the above posts.
> 
> Sadly, you should know it's a futile waste of time!  In spite of logical postings, you are NEVER going to change the illogical minds of ragheads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ragheads show up every time I start an OP.  That's OK.  It's kind of like flies and ants at a picnic.
Click to expand...


It's not the ragheads that attract the flies... it's the bullshit.
​



`​


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a WASTE of a perfectly good thread post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banning religion, ANY religion, is against The US Constitution, and I defy you to prove otherwise.
> 
> As long as The Constitution stands, the misguided dream of banning Islam from the world will never come true.
> 
> Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) for FREEDOM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just come stupidly tumbling in here, without reading the thread, right Mr. Clueless ?  I've only answered this lamebrain "point" about 100 times in here already, starting with Post # 5, and continuing right up to the present.
> 
> *1.  Islam is not a religion.*
> 
> 2.  US Constitution Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause bans Islam (a supremacist ideology, masquerading as a religion)
> 
> 3. If FREEDOM is your preference, then you cannot support Islam which bans freedom.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion... a judgement call on your part, if you will.

I refuse to live with you judging me, and you apparently have issues with my judging you.  With that in mind, we have two and only two choices:  Fight to the death so that one of us can install our own version of totalitarianism, or some form of tolerance - forced if not voluntary.



Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) for The US Constitution and, at least in your case, forced tolerance.
​


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you except for the fact that they do their share of liquidating people who aren't of their faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... create Civil Laws concerning murder and abuse and let religious freedom reign.
> 
> Banning beliefs and ideas is NEVER a good idea.
> Why?​Because I guarantee that YOUR beliefs are on somebody's list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had an all this organized in your mind you would be babbling nonsense here.
> 
> No, OUR beliefs are not on somebody's list to be banned, unless there is a REASON for it.  With Islam there IS a reason.  It is supremacist, and thereby violates the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2)  It's aslo seditionist, and violates US Codes 2384 & 2385.
> 
> All these things are done BY LAW. Not by someone jumping in here, and mindlessly equivocating things that don't equivocate.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  My beliefs (which are as far from Islam as they are from the other ancient story inviting the heathen masses to worship The God of Abraham known as The New Testament) are certainly on the lists of some out there, and trust me - especially with your "my way or the highway" attitude about your Christian beliefs, yours would be made illegal by some if they could be.

Now... aren't you glad you live in a country where 51% of the people can't tell the other 49% how to think?


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because they were killing Jews.
> Then the came for the Christians and I did not speak out because they were slaughtering Christians.
> Then the came for the women and gays.  I did not speak out because they were beheading women and gays.
> When they came for me, no one spoke out because I deserved my fate.
> 
> See I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty arrogant.  Just who the fuck made you jury, judge and executioner?  (a.k.a. 'God')
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's you're problem with what he (Katzndogs) said ?  What are you ?  Some ragheady loon with a bloody knife in your hand looking for more British soldiers to kill ?
> Or some Muslim nutjob who fires somebody from their job, because they brought a Bacon sandwich to lunch ?  Get lost creep!
Click to expand...


​
In other words... "I've got nothing, man.  Debating you is too difficult."    "Go away and leave me to post my bullshit unchallenged!"


Grow the fuck up, dude.


----------



## AVG-JOE

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Muslims who knock down churches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same way way I feel about Christians who knock down Mosques...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because you never read the Koran.  Maybe you never read any of the protection books and research/reports/  Maybe because you have no idea what you're talking about.  Or maybe because you're a Muslim jihadist yourself ? (??????)
Click to expand...


No... it's because I'm a grown up who understands the difference between murderous *acts* which are, and should be, illegal, and assholier-than-thou thoughts, opinions, and beliefs which, while disgusting in my humble opinion, are perfectly legal.  And *should* be.

 How can you possibly defend a call for a robust Thought Police Force?  
​


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we should stop the Muslims, before they come for you
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> There may be a kernel of truth in such an observation.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> That kernel of "truth" is the fallacy that leads to genocide.
Click to expand...


it could also mean ... live by the jihad...die by the jihad.


----------



## editec

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Islam is a religion like any other..._
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recall Jesus of Nazareth nor Guatama Buddha teaching that it was OK to kill in the name of God, or to defend other co-religionists, or to advance the cause of The Faith; embedding such commentaries directly within their sacred writings; or to lie to Unbelievers; or to practice polygamy, or a hundred other most *UN*-godly teachings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Islam in the west is of western culture_..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbish. It is merely an Arabic belief-system transplanted (most imperfectly) into The West; as a latter-day and largely *UN*-welcome development.
Click to expand...




If course do remember that Christianity is an ASIATIC religious belief system transplanted (most imperfectly) into The West; as a latter-day and largely *UN*-welcome development, too.



It was welcomed in the West, you say?  

Tell that to the Greco-romans, Celts, Vikings, Jans, etc etc etc.


----------



## longknife

It would seem to be worthwhile to get back to the basis of this thread.

This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic

READ IT and you will come up with some simple reasons that Angola is doing everything it thinks necessary to stop the decades of war and destruction. It is mostly Christian and getting over a Russian-style socialist/communism. The last thing it needs is a small minority creating more death and destruction in the name of its beliefs.

They have a chance to obtain Chinese assistance to improve their economy and way of life. This is an effort to do everything possible to stop a group of fanatics from slowing down or even destroying chances for this advance.

I would not be surprised to see some of its neighbors - Congo, Zaire, Zambia and Namibia - considering the same thing.


----------



## Kondor3

longknife said:


> It would seem to be worthwhile to get back to the basis of this thread.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> READ IT and you will come up with some simple reasons that Angola is doing everything it thinks necessary to stop the decades of war and destruction. It is mostly Christian and getting over a Russian-style socialist/communism. The last thing it needs is a small minority creating more death and destruction in the name of its beliefs.
> 
> They have a chance to obtain Chinese assistance to improve their economy and way of life. This is an effort to do everything possible to stop a group of fanatics from slowing down or even destroying chances for this advance.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see some of its neighbors - Congo, Zaire, Zambia and Namibia - considering the same thing.


Given the ongoing resurgence of Christianity on the African continent, where the world's largest Christian Convert demographic may be found in recent decades, you may be on to something there, with speculation that several other African countries may also clamp down hard on Islam before it can do any real mischief in their domains. It's an unfortunate state of affairs but it's also entirely understandable in light of global developments over the past 20 or 30 years.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, protectionist, I certainly admire the amount of time, thought, and effort you put into the above posts.
> 
> Sadly, you should know it's a futile waste of time!  In spite of logical postings, you are NEVER going to change the illogical minds of ragheads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ragheads show up every time I start an OP.  That's OK.  It's kind of like flies and ants at a picnic.
Click to expand...


Then you are like the dog shit that attracts them. Still claiming Islam is not a religion and banned by the Constitution even though you cant point it out?


----------



## Kondor3

editec said:


> "..._remember that Christianity is an ASIATIC religious belief system transplanted (most imperfectly) into The West_..."


Entirely true but, unlike Islam, which is at its core a Warrior Religion, early Christianity gained great traction throughout much of the Empire (other than its Germanic and Slavic fringes) because it was a Peacemaker Religion of Faith and Good Works - and held-out hope - peace-of-mind in this life and joy in an afterlife - to slaves and the poor and oppressed.

As the Western Empire disintegrated, the Church was the only steadfast factor in what little remained of the social and cultural life of The West, and it took on a decidedly European nature and flavor and lost much of its association with its Middle Eastern and Semitic roots.

By the 1000 A.D. timeframe, Christianity had become a largely European construct and never looked back...


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 'all' means 'all religions'. then YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO.  As it is with all law, what is done is done for a reason, not some silly blanket policy.  Italy denies religious tax privilege to Islam.  They don't deny that privilege to Catholics and Jews. The REASON is because they consider Catholics and Jews to be religions, and they don't acknowledge Islam to be a religion.
> 
> http://www.themuslimtimes.org/2012/...d-as-a-religion-denied-religious-tax-status-2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... as long as a politician has a 'good reason' to create favoritism and blatant discrimination within in a civil code it's o.k.?
Click to expand...


Of course it's OK.  That's the whole basis of govt.  What do you think locking people up in prisons is all about ? It's _"favoritism"_ of the law-abiding over the criminal.
As for _"discrimination"_.  Everything we do in life is discrimination.  What color shirt you chose to wear today. What route you chose to go to the store. What brand of bread you buy. So you're one of those people who foam at the mouth as soon as you hear the word "discrimination", huh ?  Want to let all the lawbreakers out of prisons, to insure we don't "discriminate" ? Sheeeesh!


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning religion, ANY religion, is against The US Constitution, and I defy you to prove otherwise.
> 
> As long as The Constitution stands, the misguided dream of banning Islam from the world will never come true.
> 
> Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) for FREEDOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just come stupidly tumbling in here, without reading the thread, right Mr. Clueless ?  I've only answered this lamebrain "point" about 100 times in here already, starting with Post # 5, and continuing right up to the present.
> 
> *1.  Islam is not a religion.*
> 
> 2.  US Constitution Article 6, Section 2, the Supremacy Clause bans Islam (a supremacist ideology, masquerading as a religion)
> 
> 3. If FREEDOM is your preference, then you cannot support Islam which bans freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion... a judgement call on your part, if you will.
> 
> I refuse to live with you judging me, and you apparently have issues with my judging you.  With that in mind, we have two and only two choices:  Fight to the death so that one of us can install our own version of totalitarianism, or some form of tolerance - forced if not voluntary.
> 
> Thank (insert your preferred Deity here) for The US Constitution and, at least in your case, forced tolerance.
Click to expand...


1.  NO, it is NOT my opinion.  It is long (1400 years) established FACT that Isalm is an intolerant ideology which specifically (in the Koran) bans freedom of religion, freedom of speech, freedom of women to do many things, freedom of children to be free from pedophilia, freedom of people to be free from slavery, etc.  Don't you know anything about Islam ?

2.  What makes you say I'm judging you ?  Are you a Muslim ?

3. As for fighting to the death to defend against Muslim enforcement, US soldiers are already admirably doing just that, as I did when I was a soldier, and as I do every day, carrying a gun every where I go. Anybody who attacks me (Muslim or otherwise) is going to get instant death.

4.  I don't know what you mean by _"forced tolerance"_


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... create Civil Laws concerning murder and abuse and let religious freedom reign.
> 
> Banning beliefs and ideas is NEVER a good idea.
> Why?​Because I guarantee that YOUR beliefs are on somebody's list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had an all this organized in your mind you would be babbling nonsense here.
> 
> No, OUR beliefs are not on somebody's list to be banned, unless there is a REASON for it.  With Islam there IS a reason.  It is supremacist, and thereby violates the Constitution (Article 6, Section 2)  It's aslo seditionist, and violates US Codes 2384 & 2385.
> 
> All these things are done BY LAW. Not by someone jumping in here, and mindlessly equivocating things that don't equivocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  My beliefs (which are as far from Islam as they are from the other ancient story inviting the heathen masses to worship The God of Abraham known as The New Testament) are certainly on the lists of some out there, and trust me - especially with your "my way or the highway" attitude about your Christian beliefs, yours would be made illegal by some if they could be.
> 
> Now... aren't you glad you live in a country where 51% of the people can't tell the other 49% how to think?
Click to expand...


I live in a country where 51% of the people certainly CAN and DO tell the other 49% how to think.  That's done by voting, and installing politicians who make the laws and interpret them.  And _"my way or the highway"_ is the American system. Didn't you know ? And the "MY" part of it is the AMERICAN PEOPLE, and the US Constitution.  Things are done THEIR way, or the highway.  AKA . Govt of the people, by the people, for the people.  Don't like it ?
 You could go to another country.  Hmm.  Syria.  Mexico.  Iran.  Saudi Arabia.  Bon voyage!


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty arrogant.  Just who the fuck made you jury, judge and executioner?  (a.k.a. 'God')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's you're problem with what he (Katzndogs) said ?  What are you ?  Some ragheady loon with a bloody knife in your hand looking for more British soldiers to kill ?
> Or some Muslim nutjob who fires somebody from their job, because they brought a Bacon sandwich to lunch ?  Get lost creep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> In other words... "I've got nothing, man.  Debating you is too difficult."    "Go away and leave me to post my bullshit unchallenged!"
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up, dude.
Click to expand...


You've got nothing, and you don't even know what you're talking about.  And if you were even 3/4 grown up, you wouldn't be thowing the F word around, Sonny.


----------



## protectionist

AVG-JOE said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way way I feel about Christians who knock down Mosques...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because you never read the Koran.  Maybe you never read any of the protection books and research/reports/  Maybe because you have no idea what you're talking about.  Or maybe because you're a Muslim jihadist yourself ? (??????)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... it's because I'm a grown up who understands the difference between murderous *acts* which are, and should be, illegal, and assholier-than-thou thoughts, opinions, and beliefs which, while disgusting in my humble opinion, are perfectly legal.  And *should* be.
> 
> How can you possibly defend a call for a robust Thought Police Force?
> ​
Click to expand...


HERE's how, dumbass!

* "This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States...shall be the supreme Law of the Land..."*  Because with Islam, the thoughts aren't just thoughts, they are actions, and very harmful actions, as proven by 1400 years of history.  Welcome to the real world.


----------



## protectionist

Kondor3 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem to be worthwhile to get back to the basis of this thread.
> 
> This Country May Have Become the First in the World to Ban Islam - PolicyMic
> 
> READ IT and you will come up with some simple reasons that Angola is doing everything it thinks necessary to stop the decades of war and destruction. It is mostly Christian and getting over a Russian-style socialist/communism. The last thing it needs is a small minority creating more death and destruction in the name of its beliefs.
> 
> They have a chance to obtain Chinese assistance to improve their economy and way of life. This is an effort to do everything possible to stop a group of fanatics from slowing down or even destroying chances for this advance.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see some of its neighbors - Congo, Zaire, Zambia and Namibia - considering the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the ongoing resurgence of Christianity on the African continent, where the world's largest Christian Convert demographic may be found in recent decades, you may be on to something there, with speculation that several other African countries may also clamp down hard on Islam before it can do any real mischief in their domains. It's an unfortunate state of affairs but it's also entirely understandable in light of global developments over the past 20 or 30 years.
Click to expand...


And by "global developments over the past 20 or 30 years" you could be talking about the disgusting degree of Islamization that has taken hold in Europe, and to a lesser extent in the USA (although it is constantly being beaten back here)


----------

